# MECA 2X SQ/SPL SHOW and get together in SOCAL



## BigRed

Announcing the first show in quite some time in Southern California!

MECA 2X!!!!

I will be hosting this show at Audioshoppe in Riverside. Please review the flyer. If you missed the great get-together recently, Please come out to this show. Some of the best sq cars in California will be there!

Trophies will be handed out for 1st-3rd!

Even if you are not competing, we are welcoming everybody for a fun filled day. Food will be served as well!

There will also be raffle prizes from different manufacturers! Don't miss out!

If you are going to be competing, you can pre-register early and save an additional $5 off of registration. Paypal is on the flyer.

PLEASE NOTE: Same day registration will be between 10-11 a.m. Judging will start PROMPTLY at 11 a.m.. I will not take any more registrations after 11. No Exceptions. I want this day to go smoothly and end the competition portion at a time that is reasonable. This makes it easier on everybody attending.









Please respond here if you are going to be attending please!


----------



## MrsPapasin

I'll be there! I like that it's a meet too. Can't wait to see all you SoCal guys again! michaelsil1, badfish, UNBROKEN, Win1, 2f150 you guys are going right?!
DRTHJTA come on out to compete too it's gonna be a great time! What about you Central Cal boys, rton20s and TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL? And up here in NorCal, who's driving down? Golden Ear? secretsquirl? Jazzi? PPI-ART Collector? Kimo? And SQHemi come too, I don't want to compete alone in extreme!


----------



## badfish

I'm in
John Fisher
Modified


----------



## BigRed

o.k so far we have:

Competition

John Fisher - modified
Linda Papasin - extreme
Richard papasin - modex
Jim Becker - Master

Non-Competing

?? add yo name


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> o.k so far we have:
> 
> Competition
> 
> John Fisher - modified
> Linda Papasin - extreme
> Richard papasin - modex
> Michael Silverman - Modified
> Jim Becker - Master
> 
> Non-Competing
> 
> ?? add yo name


I bet it's going to be hot!


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> Competition
> 
> John Fisher - modified
> Linda Papasin - extreme
> Richard papasin - modex
> Jim Becker - Master
> 
> Non-Competing
> 
> Jose Lainez


Hmmm, interesting...put me in as tentative. Got to check my work schedule first.


----------



## papasin

Updated the list. 

o.k so far we have:

Competition

badfish - John Fisher - modified
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - extreme
papasin - Richard Papasin - modex
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman - Modified
BigRed - Jim Becker - Master

Non-Competing
veloze - Jose Lainez

?? add yo name


----------



## UNBROKEN

o.k so far we have:

Competition

badfish - John Fisher - modified
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - extreme
papasin - Richard Papasin - modex
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman - Modified
BigRed - Jim Becker - Master
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom - Street
Non-Competing
veloze - Jose Lainez

?? add yo name


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> o.k so far we have:
> 
> Competition
> 
> John Fisher - modified
> Linda Papasin - extreme
> Richard papasin - modex
> Jim Becker - Master
> 
> Non-Competing
> 
> ?? add yo name


PallDat (What Class would I be in if I did compete?) Will be there regardless


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> PallDat (What Class would I be in if I did compete?) Will be there regardless



The MECA verification judge for the comp will classify you at the first comp you compete in. So long as you don't change your install, that classification should be good for the season. You don't need to specify your class. Just show up and we will help place you in the appropriate class.


----------



## Justin Zazzi

I wish I could be there, but that would be at least a ten hour drive 

Have a good time!


----------



## papasin

o.k so far we have:

Competition

badfish - John Fisher - modified
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - extreme
papasin - Richard Papasin - modex
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman - Modified
BigRed - Jim Becker - Master
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom - Street
palldat - Paul - TBD

Non-Competing
veloze - Jose Lainez

?? add yo name


----------



## xxx_busa

Can I compete in the quietest system ?


----------



## papasin

xxx_busa said:


> Can I compete in the quietest system ?


Lol Mark. We can test it relative to our kids' MECA Smart car. But it may surprise you.


----------



## BigRed

Calling u out mark!! Lol


----------



## rton20s

It looks like we have the weekend open, so I'll do my best to be there. 

rton20s - Dustin Hutsell - Street


----------



## voodoosoul

I will be at the shop anyways so Im down to compete


----------



## papasin

Keep 'em coming guys and gals.

o.k so far we have:

Competition

badfish - John Fisher - modified
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - extreme
papasin - Richard Papasin - modex
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman - Modified
BigRed - Jim Becker - Master
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom - Street
palldat - Paul - TBD
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell - Street
voodoosoul

Non-Competing
veloze - Jose Lainez

?? add yo name


----------



## BigRed

o.k so far we have:

Competition

badfish - John Fisher - modified
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - extreme
papasin - Richard Papasin - modex
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman - Modified
BigRed - Jim Becker - Master
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom - Street
palldat - Paul - modified
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell - Street
voodoosoul - modified or mod street
socalsq - Todd Woodworth - extreme

Non-Competing
veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim


----------



## rton20s

Just a little formatting for my own sake. If you want to carry it on, feel free. 

*COMPETITION*

*STOCK*

*STREET*
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

*MODIFIED STREET*
voodoosoul? -

*MODIFIED*
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
palldat - Paul
voodoosoul? -

*MODEX*
papasin - Richard Papasin

*EXTREME*
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth

*MASTER*
BigRed - Jim Becker


*NON-COMPETITING*

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim


----------



## BigRed

rton20s said:


> Just a little formatting for my own sake. If you want to carry it on, feel free.
> 
> *COMPETITION*
> 
> *STOCK*
> 
> *STREET*
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> *MODIFIED STREET*
> voodoosoul? -
> Michael / Method Sound
> 
> *MODIFIED*
> badfish - John Fisher
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
> palldat - Paul
> voodoosoul? -
> 
> *MODEX*
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> 
> *EXTREME*
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> *MASTER*
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> *NON-COMPETITING*
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxxbusa - Mark Melheim


Please enter your name if you are just planning on hanging out under non-competing


----------



## BigRed

Richard. Handle this.


----------



## cobb2819

xxx_busa said:


> Can I compete in the quietest system ?


You've got "Most Expensive Obscure Pile In the Closet" wrapped up for a world title.


----------



## damonryoung

rton20s said:


> Just a little formatting for my own sake. If you want to carry it on, feel free.
> 
> *COMPETITION*
> 
> *STOCK*
> 
> *STREET*
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> *MODIFIED STREET*
> voodoosoul? -
> 
> *MODIFIED*
> badfish - John Fisher
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
> palldat - Paul
> voodoosoul? -
> 
> *MODEX*
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> *EXTREME*
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> *MASTER*
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> *NON-COMPETITING*
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxxbusa - Mark Melheim


Gonna go ahead and put myself in Modex in advance of installing my iPad...


----------



## neal00

COMPETITION

STOCK

STREET
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
voodoosoul? -

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
palldat - Paul
voodoosoul? -

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto


----------



## papasin

Guys and gals, please make sure when you reply you don't drop someone. See revised list below. 

Also, Steve Stern is sending me the new MECA SQL CDs. I have a small number available and folks can email or PM me for details.

COMPETITION

STOCK

STREET
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
palldat - Paul
voodoosoul? -

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto


----------



## rton20s

Depending on how he does this weekend with the Kia, I wonder if we could get TooStubborn2Fail to make the drive down and compete in stock.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Depending on how he does this weekend with the Kia, I wonder if we could get TooStubborn2Fail to make the drive down and compete in stock.


Just make sure he doesn't take out the spare (inside joke with Dustin  ).


----------



## rton20s

What are you talking about? My spare is there. Under the enclosure. No really.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I just have to keep from messing with the stupid grills. The 3.5-4" whatever they are are firing through a 1" diameter grill on the dash. Drives me insane, but I can't touch them yet. I may be there, too early to know yet. If I come, I'll be in stock class.


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I just have to keep from messing with the stupid grills. The 3.5-4" whatever they are are firing through a 1" diameter grill on the dash. Drives me insane, but I can't touch them yet. I may be there, too early to know yet. If I come, I'll be in stock class.


I'm guessing the grill is the same across all models? Regardless of which audio option is chosen?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Yep, but even the base models have 3.5" midranges left and right.


----------



## rton20s

It seems really odd that they would provide a 3.5"midrange and then only a 1" opening in the grill.


----------



## BigRed

Looking good guys!! We haven't even added the spl guys and we are at 14 just in SQ!! Gonna be a great day!


COMPETITION

STOCK

STREET
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound

MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
palldat - Paul
voodoosoul? - Tony
Darrin Binkley

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Looking good guys!! We haven't even added the spl guys and we are at 14 just in SQ!! Gonna be a great day!
> 
> 
> COMPETITION
> 
> STOCK
> 
> STREET
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> voodoosoul? -
> Michael / Method Sound
> 
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> badfish - John Fisher
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
> palldat - Paul
> voodoosoul? - Tony
> Darrin Binkley
> 
> MODEX
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> EXTREME
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> MASTER
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETITING
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto


Looking at the rules it seems like I will need to be in a different class. I will not have my headunit in the vehicle but rather using my media player.


----------



## papasin

Unless you've been classified at a previous MECA comp for the 2014 season, please consider the below classifications tentative. 

COMPETITION

STOCK

STREET
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound



MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
voodoosoul? - Tony
darrenforreal - Darren Binkley

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
palldat - Paul

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto


----------



## damonryoung

palldat said:


> Looking at the rules it seems like I will need to be in a different class. I will not have my headunit in the vehicle but rather using my media player.


This brings up a question maybe Jim or Richard can answer for me... If I'm not using the non-12V product for competition, does that factor into classification?

Not going to change anything on my install, just curious.


----------



## BigRed

U will be classified based on what u are using for a source for music.


----------



## papasin

DRTHJTA said:


> This brings up a question maybe Jim or Richard can answer for me... If I'm not using the non-12V product for competition, does that factor into classification?
> 
> Not going to change anything on my install, just curious.





BigRed said:


> U will be classified based on what u are using for a source for music.


I agree with Jim. So Damon, with the changer, that would likely put you back as low as Street if you choose (but can choose anything in between).


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> I agree with Jim. So Damon, with the changer, that would likely put you back as low as Street if you choose (but can choose anything in between).


No. Definitely not street. We don't need anyone else in street.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> No. Definitely not street. We don't need anyone else in street.


Why don't you move to mod street? 

Kicks and C4s are calling your name.   :laugh:


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Why don't you move to mod street?
> 
> Kicks and C4s are calling your name.   :laugh:


At this point, I would be better off reinstalling my spare and dropping back to stock. Then I would just have to worry about the potential shame of losing to a stock Kia Optima.


----------



## damonryoung

BigRed said:


> U will be classified based on what u are using for a source for music.





papasin said:


> I agree with Jim. So Damon, with the changer, that would likely put you back as low as Street if you choose (but can choose anything in between).


Thanks fellas!


----------



## damonryoung

rton20s said:


> No. Definitely not street. We don't need anyone else in street.


A little competition never hurt anyone...


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> At this point, I would be better off reinstalling my spare and dropping back to stock. Then I would just have to worry about the potential shame of losing to a stock Kia Optima.


Don't forget PPI-Art Collector who is undefeated in MECA stock.  :laugh:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rton20s said:


> At this point, I would be better off reinstalling my spare and dropping back to stock. Then I would just have to worry about the potential shame of losing to a stock Kia Optima.



Lol, I'm already counting on getting docked for the rediculous idiot chime the stock stereo has that beeps every 2-3 mins when the car isnt running to tell you to turn on the car or risk draining the battery. I have yet to find a way to kill that stupid thing.


----------



## rton20s

DRTHJTA said:


> A little competition never hurt anyone...


Tell that to this guy... 









It's all in good fun. I look forward to all of the competition. Whether in my own class or not.


----------



## damonryoung

rton20s said:


> Tell that to this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all in good fun. I look forward to all of the competition. Whether in my own class or not.


I really hadn't planned on kicking you in the knee...


----------



## papasin

DRTHJTA said:


> I really hadn't planned on kicking you in the knee...


From the 2014 MECA judging handbook I was given (see highlighted portion)...so let's have fun, but not get too excited.


----------



## vwdave

I added myself as non "competiting".

COMPETITION

STOCK

STREET
UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound



MODIFIED
badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
voodoosoul? - Tony
darrenforreal - Darren Binkley

MODEX
papasin - Richard Papasin
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
palldat - Paul

EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth

MASTER
BigRed - Jim Becker


NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
VWDave - David Werner


----------



## UNBROKEN

No biting or kicking?
Well hell...take me off the list...


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> From the 2014 MECA judging handbook I was given (see highlighted portion)...so let's have fun, but not get too excited.


Is it me, or are those rules severely lacking considering the extent that they have gone to?


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Is it me, or are those rules severely lacking considering the extent that they have gone to?



No, my understanding is that they are there to prevent recurrence of past incidents...including biting.


----------



## BigRed

rton20s said:


> Is it me, or are those rules severely lacking considering the extent that they have gone to?


not to derail, but that knockout was extremely gratifying for me


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Well, my wife keeps mentioning how she'll be at Disneyland while I'm down there, so that means more than likely I'll be there.


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> not to derail, but that knockout was extremely gratifying for me


Me too. I loved it!

Anyway, I'm gonna try really hard to make it down there for this.


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
voodoosoul? - Tony
darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez (tentative)


MODEX

papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker



NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
VWDave - David Werner



Add your name yo!


----------



## xxx_busa

Soon to be out of the closet................

D7 & P99X in the PEQ9 box




















cobb2819 said:


> You've got "Most Expensive Obscure Pile In the Closet" wrapped up for a world title.


----------



## damonryoung

xxx_busa said:


> Soon to be out of the closet................
> 
> D7 & P99X in the PEQ9 box


But how does it sound now??


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> voodoosoul? -
> Michael / Method Sound
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
> voodoosoul? - Tony
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETITING
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> VWDave - David Werner
> 
> 
> 
> Add your name yo!


 Wow, I have a chance at getting a throphy


----------



## neal00

Mark, is that speaker cable? What kind is that?


----------



## michaelsil1

UNBROKEN said:


> *No biting or kicking*?
> Well hell...take me off the list...


It just isn't fun anymore if they take away the Biting and Kicking!


----------



## BigRed

There will be an award handed out for "most obnoxious sniveler"
There are already a few front runners. Lmao!


----------



## BigRed

We will be using the new MECA cd for this competition!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> We will be using the new MECA cd for this competition!!!


WAIT WAIT WAIT..................WHAT?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

Yes, the new disc is finally upon us. Bret, PM or txt me for details.


----------



## Darth SQ

Someone should do a thread with all the tracks listed and details about the disc.
Maybe even a review of what tracks emphasize what characteristics like the old cd did.
Anyway, I would love to know more about it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## palldat

Let me know when I can pick a copy up.


----------



## vwdave

1) I'd like to buy a copy of the CD if at all possible.
2) where are the specifications for the different classes? I don't think I want to compete, but I'm curious how it's determined. I saw for SPL it's based on the number of fuses (I assume fused amps since I run a DSP, line driver...) but wasn't sure if it's the same for SQL.


----------



## papasin

vwdave said:


> 1) I'd like to buy a copy of the CD if at all possible.
> 2) where are the specifications for the different classes? I don't think I want to compete, but I'm curious how it's determined. I saw for SPL it's based on the number of fuses (I assume fused amps since I run a DSP, line driver...) but wasn't sure if it's the same for SQL.



1) PM sent

2) page 25-32 of the rulebook

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2014rulebook.pdf


----------



## rton20s

Dave,

The rulebook can be found here http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2014rulebook.pdf

The SQL Rules begin on page 25 and the Class Descriptions begin on page 27. 

EDIT: Dangit Richard! By 1 minute.


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Someone should do a thread with all the tracks listed and details about the disc.
> Maybe even a review of what tracks emphasize what characteristics like the old cd did.
> Anyway, I would love to know more about it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


As requested....

Song: “Ain’t No Sunshine” 
Title: I Thought about You
Artist: Christy Baron
Label: Chesky Records
Written by Bill Withers
Universal Music Publishing Ltd.

Song: “Goodbye Porkpie Hat” 
Title: The Coryells
Artist: Larry Coryell | The Coryells
Label: Chesky Records
Hal Leonard Music Publishing
Originally Composed by Charles Mingus

Song: “Got to Get You into My Life”
Title: I Thought about You
Artist: Christy Baron
Genre: Jazz / Vocal
Label: Chesky Records
Written by Paul McCartney, John Lennon
Sony/ATV Music Publishing

Song: “Baker Street”
Title: Ink
Artist: Livingston Taylor
Genre: Folk
Label: Chesky Records
Written by Gerry Rafferty
Published by AMPD

Song: “Auld Lang Syne / Bring It on Home to Me”
Title: The New York Girls’ Club
Artist: Rebecca Pidgeon
Genre: Pop / Vocal
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Valse Criollo”
Title: Tico Tico
Artist: Paquito D’ Rivera
Genre: Jazz Latin Jazz
Label: Chesky Records
Written by Aloysio De Oliveira, Ervin Drake, Zequinha Abreu
Peer International Corporation

Song: “Dock of the Bay”
Title: A Cappella Dreams
Artist: The Persuasions
Genre: R&B / Vocal
Label: Chesky Records
Composed by Otis Redding, Steve Cropper
Alfred Publishing Co., Inc.

Song: “Prison Blues”
Title: Bluesmen
Artist: Cephas & Wiggins
Genre: Blues / Americana
Label: Chesky Records
Written by Johnny Cash
Alfred Publishing Co., Inc.

Song: “Concerto in F Major (Spring)”
Title: The Four Seasons
Artist: Vivaldi
Genre: Classical
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “No Quiero Verte”
Title: Gypsy Flamenco
Artist: Carlos Heredia
Genre: Latin / Flamenco
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Recife’s Blue”
Title: Tico Tico
Artist: Paquito D’ Rivera
Genre: Jazz / Latin Jazz
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Stepping (Isise)”
Title: Circle of Drums
Artist: Babatunde Olatunji
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Bass Resonance Test Intro”
Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Bass Resonance Test”
Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Dynamic Drums Test Intro”
Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc 
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Dynamic Drum Test”
Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Zero Bit Test Track”
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Stereo Pink Noise”
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Mono Pink Noise”
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records

Song: “Phase Balance Pulse Test”
Artist: Various Artists
Label: Chesky Records


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> As requested....
> 
> Song: “Ain’t No Sunshine”
> Title: I Thought about You
> Artist: Christy Baron
> Label: Chesky Records
> Written by Bill Withers
> Universal Music Publishing Ltd.
> 
> Song: “Goodbye Porkpie Hat”
> Title: The Coryells
> Artist: Larry Coryell | The Coryells
> Label: Chesky Records
> Hal Leonard Music Publishing
> Originally Composed by Charles Mingus
> 
> Song: “Got to Get You into My Life”
> Title: I Thought about You
> Artist: Christy Baron
> Genre: Jazz / Vocal
> Label: Chesky Records
> Written by Paul McCartney, John Lennon
> Sony/ATV Music Publishing
> 
> Song: “Baker Street”
> Title: Ink
> Artist: Livingston Taylor
> Genre: Folk
> Label: Chesky Records
> Written by Gerry Rafferty
> Published by AMPD
> 
> Song: “Auld Lang Syne / Bring It on Home to Me”
> Title: The New York Girls’ Club
> Artist: Rebecca Pidgeon
> Genre: Pop / Vocal
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Valse Criollo”
> Title: Tico Tico
> Artist: Paquito D’ Rivera
> Genre: Jazz Latin Jazz
> Label: Chesky Records
> Written by Aloysio De Oliveira, Ervin Drake, Zequinha Abreu
> Peer International Corporation
> 
> Song: “Dock of the Bay”
> Title: A Cappella Dreams
> Artist: The Persuasions
> Genre: R&B / Vocal
> Label: Chesky Records
> Composed by Otis Redding, Steve Cropper
> Alfred Publishing Co., Inc.
> 
> Song: “Prison Blues”
> Title: Bluesmen
> Artist: Cephas & Wiggins
> Genre: Blues / Americana
> Label: Chesky Records
> Written by Johnny Cash
> Alfred Publishing Co., Inc.
> 
> Song: “Concerto in F Major (Spring)”
> Title: The Four Seasons
> Artist: Vivaldi
> Genre: Classical
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “No Quiero Verte”
> Title: Gypsy Flamenco
> Artist: Carlos Heredia
> Genre: Latin / Flamenco
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Recife’s Blue”
> Title: Tico Tico
> Artist: Paquito D’ Rivera
> Genre: Jazz / Latin Jazz
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Stepping (Isise)”
> Title: Circle of Drums
> Artist: Babatunde Olatunji
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Bass Resonance Test Intro”
> Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Bass Resonance Test”
> Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Dynamic Drums Test Intro”
> Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Dynamic Drum Test”
> Title: The Ultimate Demonstration Disc
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Zero Bit Test Track”
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Stereo Pink Noise”
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Mono Pink Noise”
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records
> 
> Song: “Phase Balance Pulse Test”
> Artist: Various Artists
> Label: Chesky Records


Oh wow!
I'm going to really like this cd.
I hope the sax makes strong presence in Baker Street like in the original recording. 
Not quite sure how the Johnny Cash song is going to be without Johnny Cash singing it. 
Awesome tracks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rton20s

Dock of the Bay already has me a bit concerned, but I have a lot of tuning left to do. The guy doing the A cappella rythm is far right and low on my dash. The vocalist is directly in front of me but is at least up in the windshield. I'm also dreading some of the later tracks I haven't heard yet that should show just how many rattles I've got. 

So far though, this disc is definitely more enjoyable than the 2013 disc.


----------



## papasin

"Stepping (Isise)" is fun.


----------



## vwdave

papasin said:


> 1) PM sent
> 
> 2) page 25-32 of the rulebook
> 
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2014rulebook.pdf





rton20s said:


> Dave,
> 
> The rulebook can be found here http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2014rulebook.pdf
> 
> The SQL Rules begin on page 25 and the Class Descriptions begin on page 27.
> 
> EDIT: Dangit Richard! By 1 minute.


Thanks guys.

Question, for street, in the "not permitted" list, number 7 and 9 are confusing. They said in the allowed list that removing the spare is allowed, then in #7 they say it isn't. Also, #9 says you can't install speakers in factory locations. I assume that's a typo.

I'm trying to see where I would qualify if I did compete. I removed my spare, factory deck, factory speaker locations, running a DSP. I thought street until #7.


----------



## damonryoung

vwdave said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Question, for street, in the "not permitted" list, number 7 and 9 are confusing. They said in the allowed list that removing the spare is allowed, then in #7 they say it isn't. Also, #9 says you can't install speakers in factory locations. I assume that's a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to see where I would qualify if I did compete. I removed my spare, factory deck, factory speaker locations, running a DSP. I thought street until #7.



Dave, you would be in street bc of your DSP and the removal of your spare...


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## rton20s

DRTHJTA is correct. You would be in Street along with myself and UNBROKEN. There were four total in our class in Fresno. It will be interesting to see how many in our class in San Jose and SoCal. Either way, I think UNBROKEN will probably be the man to beat for the state of CA in Street.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> DRTHJTA is correct. You would be in Street along with myself and UNBROKEN. There were four total in our class in Fresno. It will be interesting to see how many in our class in San Jose and SoCal. Either way, I think UNBROKEN will probably be the man to beat for the state of CA in Street.



Season is early rton20s.


----------



## vwdave

Yea it seems that street is very competitive. I'm even more sure I don't want to compete. I know me, I do one competition and then I go all in, balls to the wall. I'm better off watching you guys spend your money


----------



## rton20s

vwdave said:


> Yea it seems that street is very competitive. I'm even more sure I don't want to compete. I know me, I do one competition and then I go all in, balls to the wall. I'm better off watching you guys spend your money


I guess that depends on what you consider "very competitive." If you mean more competitors than other classes? Sure. But you can always choose to compete in a higher class. If you mean competitive against each other? Probably not so much. Papasin or one of the other more experienced competitors might be able to chime in, but I was probably perceived as one of the more competitive people up in Fresno, and I really wasn't. 

I just wanted to have fun and learn as much as I could from the event. There were things that I brought up and questioned based on the rules that I read, but just to those people I saw as friends or team mates. I want to make sure I understand how things work and I would like to understand any politics that might night be readily apparent to a new comer. I didn't pursue anything in an official manor other than an incorrectly tallied score.


----------



## vwdave

When I said competitive I want that there are some incredible installs, but not just in street class. I have been more than impressed with the quality of installs (and products) in the cars at the meets. This is a great group of people. I'd rather spend the time getting to know you guys better rather than worrying about my car.

I remember back in the 90s at IASCA competitions there were a lot of crappy DIY installs and lots of mediocre shop installs. That has pretty much gone away.

I honestly enjoy looking at what everyone else has done more than showing off what I have.


----------



## rton20s

I'll say that the Fresno MECA event really felt a lot like a GTG, with the exception that we were taking turns in the lane. (And the Papasins were pretty pre-occupied with judging.) There was a lot of time spent just standing around shooting the breeze or just checking out each other's installs and getting demos. There were only a couple of us spending a few precious moments before our run trying to get things dialed in.  

Oh, and food. There was a lot less food. No potluck at the comps, and therefore no ice cream.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Papasin or one of the other more experienced competitors might be able to chime in


Since I was specifically called out (thanks a lot rton20s  )...my take is it would be good to compete for the purpose of striving to improve, but not lose sight of having fun. It's a little different environment than a meet, but I think one of BigRed's goals in hosting this event as both a meet and a comp is to bridge that gap. The competition circuit can also serve a purpose that meets don't provide. IME, it provides a specific target and goal, to try to have your system at its best for a particular date. It can be nerve racking, frustrating, but also rewarding and quite enjoyable. It's all about how you approach it. 

Bottomline is, if you just want to chill, then BigRed is providing a venue that you can hang out and check out the competition circuit. But if you feel up to it, come out and compete. There is nothing magical about it. Many cars that do so are daily drivers. I compete most of the time with two car seats in the back of my Civic.


----------



## vwdave

Thanks for the encouragement. I used to compete with my old car and my old install, and while what I have now is a MUCH better install than what I had before, I felt more confident with that setup. I think it's because I was at a different place in life back then.

I would also be competing with a child seat in the back.

Is there anyone that could assist me with tuning? It's been so long since I've dialed in a system to the level hat it needs to be. I'd be willing to pay (I mean, paying is what's expected for a professional tune) but a forewarning, there isn't really much to tune. It's a passive system, with a line driver at zero gain, amps at zero gain, and an MS-8 that does auto tune. I guess I just need my eq set and maybe some suggestions (polarity swaps maybe).

Btw, you guys can add me to the street competition group. I'll compete. It's al in fun anyways.


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
vwdave - David Werner


MODIFIED STREET

voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
voodoosoul? - Tony
darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez (tentative)


MODEX

papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker



NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto



Add your name yo!


----------



## palldat

So where do I register for the event? Do I need to register as a member first?


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> So where do I register for the event? Do I need to register as a member first?


You can become a member and register at the event. If you want to pre-pay, there's a PayPal address on the flyer (save $5).


----------



## thehoff

Is BOBOS being offered? If so what's that cost?


----------



## papasin

thehoff said:


> Is BOBOS being offered? If so what's that cost?



It is according to the flyer...and cost is on there to. Check the OP.


----------



## thehoff

Just re-read the flier....answered my own question....I'll try to make it, but can't make any promises.


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
vwdave - David Werner


MODIFIED STREET

voodoosoul? -
Michael / Method Sound
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
voodoosoul? - Tony
darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez (tentative)
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker



NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto



Add your name yo!


----------



## Psychotikcow

I plan on making this. Would be my first event. I'm buildings as we speak. Is there Anyone out in the riverside area would like I meet haven't heard a sq build yet other then seen pictures. Looking forward to this it's also a week before my wedding.


----------



## BigRed

Looking forward to meeting u psychotikcow! Todd is in riverside. May want to pm him


----------



## Golden Ear

At least 6 in Modified if I show up?! I GOTTA MAKE IT DOWN FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## thehoff

Just want to make sure SPL and P&P are going to be available. I see it's on the flier, but I have some Az people that would like to try and make it out, but they are mostly SPL and P&P.


----------



## BigRed

thehoff said:


> Just want to make sure SPL and P&P are going to be available. I see it's on the flier, but I have some Az people that would like to try and make it out, but they are mostly SPL and P&P.


yes, both will be offered at the show! Looking forward to seeing some AZ peeps!


----------



## michaelsil1

My Car is ready! :daisy:


----------



## damonryoung

michaelsil1 said:


> My Car is ready! :daisy:


You planted flowers in/on the vehicle?


----------



## michaelsil1

DRTHJTA said:


> You planted flowers in/on the vehicle?


Yes, it's a Daisy


----------



## BigRed

I hope that daisy is aligned


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> I hope that daisy is aligned


It's ready!


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> My Car is ready! :daisy:


What you got Mike...a bottle of Febreze? lol!! I know...more tuning and big sparkles!!??


----------



## BigRed

Just wanted to let everyone know that Audioshoppe will have food available for this event. Alan may even BBQ. We will see


----------



## badfish

Mmmmm. Alan can cook


----------



## darrenforeal

papasin said:


> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> vwdave - David Werner
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> voodoosoul? -
> Michael / Method Sound
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
> voodoosoul? - Tony
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez (tentative)
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETITING
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> 
> 
> 
> Add your name yo!


I'll be there, but I think in modex and not modified.


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
vwdave - David Werner


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
voodoosoul? -


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
voodoosoul? - Tony
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker



NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto



Add your name yo!


----------



## The real Subzero

I am thinking about coming out to play.


----------



## BigRed

The more the merrier. C'mon out. Even if you don't want to compete, most cars are open for demos. Come out and listen to some of the finest sq cars in California


----------



## mikey7182

I am also considering making the drive. School finals wrap up that week, but I am pretty sure I can swing it. It would be great if a few horn guys were showing up; I know SoCal has a bit more of that than AZ. I've never competed before and am still working on tuning. Plus Jim could hear the redesigned version of his PWK quasi-6th order in a different truck.


----------



## BigRed

I heard it was bumping and grinding mikey! Looking forward to hearing it


----------



## damonryoung

mikey7182 said:


> I am also considering making the drive. School finals wrap up that week, but I am pretty sure I can swing it. It would be great if a few horn guys were showing up; I know SoCal has a bit more of that than AZ. I've never competed before and am still working on tuning. Plus Jim could hear the redesigned version of his PWK quasi-6th order in a different truck.


I look forward to having another demo! I think I'll be ready by then.


----------



## cobb2819

mikey7182 said:


> I am also considering making the drive. School finals wrap up that week, but I am pretty sure I can swing it. It would be great if a few horn guys were showing up; I know SoCal has a bit more of that than AZ. I've never competed before and am still working on tuning. Plus Jim could hear the redesigned version of his PWK quasi-6th order in a different truck.


And the combined "New Mexicalizona" region is confirmed.


----------



## mikey7182

DRTHJTA said:


> I look forward to having another demo! I think I'll be ready by then.


I bought that 2-disc Epica album yesterday, as well as the Linkin Park one you had, and a Michael Jackson Best of for Veloze.  Still learning everyone's actual name. Eric Stevens was nice enough to send me a lengthy reply last night outlining how he'd tune my setup, and I ordered the IASCA disc he recommended, so hopefully I'll have it a bit more refined in a few weeks. 




cobb2819 said:


> And the combined "New Mexicalizona" region is confirmed.


Indeed it is! Now I just need to work on my LOTR beard.


----------



## damonryoung

mikey7182 said:


> Indeed it is! Now I just need to work on my LOTR beard.



I just got rid of mine a couple months ago...













Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

mikey7182 said:


> I bought that 2-disc Epica album yesterday, as well as the Linkin Park one you had, and a Michael Jackson Best of for Veloze.  Still learning everyone's actual name. Eric Stevens was nice enough to send me a lengthy reply last night outlining how he'd tune my setup, and I ordered the IASCA disc he recommended, so hopefully I'll have it a bit more refined in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is! Now I just need to work on my LOTR beard.


The Classical Conspiracy?


----------



## damonryoung

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> The Classical Conspiracy?



Yes Chris, it's all your fault! The Imperial March in his truck is awesome!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## BigRed

mikey7182 said:


> I bought that 2-disc Epica album yesterday, as well as the Linkin Park one you had, and a Michael Jackson Best of for Veloze.  Still learning everyone's actual name. Eric Stevens was nice enough to send me a lengthy reply last night outlining how he'd tune my setup, and I ordered the IASCA disc he recommended, so hopefully I'll have it a bit more refined in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is! Now I just need to work on my LOTR beard.



I talked to Eric yesterday. . Follow his suggestions


----------



## mikey7182

Dude that beard is amazing! I will have to dig up an old pic of mine. It's been awhile since it had length to it. And yes, Classical Conspiracy is great so far. Hall of the Mountain King is badass in the truck.

Jim, I plan on it. Anxiously awaiting the CD. I've always kinda stuck to the same tune in the truck through different installs and it's crazy how certain things affect other things you wouldn't think would be affected, like the sub level or phase changing how the midrange sounds, etc. The more I delve in, the more it feels like an intricate puzzle and I'm hunting for the solution where everything just fits perfect. One thing I've never done is used the L/R EQ with frequency tones to get a center image. Not sure how effective that method is with horns. With a dedicated midrange and rear mounted midbass, it's definitely a bit of a challenge. It's been fun trying to get it dialed in.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I hope you make it....I'd like to listen to it again. It's been a few years now.


----------



## veloze

Hmmm, still 50/50 about competing!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Bateman

BigRed said:


> Announcing the first show in quite some time in Southern California!
> 
> MECA 2X!!!!
> 
> I will be hosting this show at Audioshoppe in Riverside. Please review the flyer. If you missed the great get-together recently, Please come out to this show. Some of the best sq cars in California will be there!
> 
> Trophies will be handed out for 1st-3rd!
> 
> Even if you are not competing, we are welcoming everybody for a fun filled day. Food will be served as well!
> 
> There will also be raffle prizes from different manufacturers! Don't miss out!
> 
> If you are going to be competing, you can pre-register early and save an additional $5 off of registration. Paypal is on the flyer.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: Same day registration will be between 10-11 a.m. Judging will start PROMPTLY at 11 a.m.. I will not take any more registrations after 11. No Exceptions. I want this day to go smoothly and end the competition portion at a time that is reasonable. This makes it easier on everybody attending.
> 
> View attachment 51920
> 
> 
> Please respond here if you are going to be attending please!



I have no idea where Audioshoppe is, but I better come out because iif it wasn't for Riverside, I wouldn't be into car audio. (I used to bug the **** out of the folks at Speakercraft, back when it was a retail store with Alpine car audio downstairs and Kef home audio upstairs.)

You guys can point and laugh at my car


----------



## Patrick Bateman

mikey7182 said:


> I am also considering making the drive. School finals wrap up that week, but I am pretty sure I can swing it. It would be great if a few horn guys were showing up; I know SoCal has a bit more of that than AZ. I've never competed before and am still working on tuning. Plus Jim could hear the redesigned version of his PWK quasi-6th order in a different truck.


I'll bring the Synergy horns. If you need a PA system I could probably bring a Summa. (I don't think I can fit two Summas in either of my cars, they're too big.)


----------



## BigRed

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'll bring the Synergy horns. If you need a PA system I could probably bring a Summa. (I don't think I can fit two Summas in either of my cars, they're too big.)


that would be awesome Patrick! we already have a pa system, but we could demo 2 channel with a cheap amp included


----------



## Patrick Bateman

rton20s said:


> It seems really odd that they would provide a 3.5"midrange and then only a 1" opening in the grill.


It's possible that this is designed to filter the response.
For instance, a capacitor is about fifty cents, and will filter out high frequencies.
But a carefully designed grille will *also* filter out the highs, along with harmonic distortion.

The net effect is that the car company saves money and the sound is cleaner (because of the reduction in distortion.)

This is particularly important if you need a high order crossover; inductors can cost as much as $30, which is why car companies never use them.


Whenever possible, I filter my speakers physically, not electronically, it's cleaner that way. (You can't reduce distortion electronically, only physically.)


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Patrick Bateman said:


> It's possible that this is designed to filter the response.
> For instance, a capacitor is about fifty cents, and will filter out high frequencies.
> But a carefully designed grille will *also* filter out the highs, along with harmonic distortion.
> 
> The net effect is that the car company saves money and the sound is cleaner (because of the reduction in distortion.)
> 
> This is particularly important if you need a high order crossover; inductors can cost as much as $30, which is why car companies never use them.
> 
> 
> Whenever possible, I filter my speakers physically, not electronically, it's cleaner that way. (You can't reduce distortion electronically, only physically.)


Patrick, if you head out, I'll let you check it out. It turns out its really about a 2.75" coaxial driver for left and right, and the actual grill part is that diameter as well (and is used to only allow sound from the front of the cone into the car, it seals very tightly to the drivers). The coaxial is ran actively from the stock processor, I plan to measure and figure out the factories crossover points this weekend. 

The audio system is actually very cleverly designed, so much that I'm actually thinking of putting the MS-8 in there before I play with any equipment changes. All it really needs to sound surprisingly good is some time alignment/eq work.


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Patrick, if you head out, I'll let you check it out. It turns out its really about a 2.75" coaxial driver for left and right, and the actual grill part is that diameter as well (and is used to only allow sound from the front of the cone into the car, it seals very tightly to the drivers). The coaxial is ran actively from the stock processor, I plan to measure and figure out the factories crossover points this weekend.
> 
> The audio system is actually very cleverly designed, so much that I'm actually thinking of putting the MS-8 in there before I play with any equipment changes. All it really needs to sound surprisingly good is some time alignment/eq work.


I was there when Chris popped the grills and we got to take a good look at what Kia had put together. It was very interesting, and I think we both found it to be a pretty novel approach. Some of those factory attributes could be very difficult to replicate, especially if you consider trying to follow a set of rules for competition. I'd really like to see what Chris can come up with after gaining control of the processing.


----------



## vwdave

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell



MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound
DRTHJTA - Damon Young
voodoosoul? -


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
voodoosoul? - Tony
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker



NON-COMPETITING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto



Add your name yo!


----------



## vwdave

I pulled myself off the list. I have some serious bugs that have come up and I don't have time to debug for a while. I also don't have time to finish the install before may 10.

I'll try to come and watch, but work has been super busy lately and it's killing me.

Sorry guys.


----------



## michaelsil1

I realigned my Car this morning after Jim pooh-poohed yesterday. :lipsrsealed:


----------



## BigRed

If u win Michael we will be giving the credit to Mioneer considering your using auto everything on the deck


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> If u win Michael we will be giving the credit to Mioneer considering your using auto everything on the deck


I'm not going to win.

All of the Auto Features have been bypassed.


----------



## badfish

I've run out of fingers counting how many times he said the car is ready. Lol


----------



## michaelsil1

badfish said:


> I've run out of fingers counting how many times he said the car is ready. Lol


I didn't say it was ready I only stated I changed it.


----------



## BigRed

Yesterday u had auto alignment and auto eq. Lol. Don't worry I won't tell anybody


----------



## badfish

michaelsil1 said:


> My Car is ready! :daisy:


My comment still stands
Xoxoxo


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Yesterday u had auto alignment and auto eq. Lol. Don't worry I won't tell anybody


The Unit may say Auto, but if you've changed the Levels and Frequency Response it isn't Auto any longer.

I didn't like what Auto did!


----------



## michaelsil1

badfish said:


> My comment still stands
> Xoxoxo


My Bad!


----------



## BigRed

Yeah it's ready


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Yeah it's ready


Picky Picky, I got rid of the stench now you want me to Shampoo it! 


The next thing you'll say is buy a New Car!


----------



## BigRed

Lol!!


----------



## C25A1guy

I'm down for the competition. Interested to see how the new system in a new truck fairs. No idea what class I would be grouped in.


----------



## BigRed

C25A1guy said:


> I'm down for the competition. Interested to see how the new system in a new truck fairs. No idea what class I would be grouped in.



We can figure that out when u get to the show! Looking forward to meeting u


----------



## papasin

STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

veloze - Jose Lainez
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto


17 SQ competitors, 3 spectators...less than 3 weeks away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## C25A1guy

BigRed said:


> We can figure that out when u get to the show! Looking forward to meeting u


Thanks! Been there a few years back with my Ridgeline.


----------



## The real Subzero

vwdave said:


> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> voodoosoul? -
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
> voodoosoul? - Tony
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETITING
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxxbusa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> 
> 
> 
> Add your name yo!


yolo


----------



## papasin

papasin said:


> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> C25A1guy
> voodoosoul - Tony
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> veloze - Jose Lainez
> xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> 
> 17 SQ competitors, 4 spectators...less than 3 weeks away!
> 
> Add your name yo!


Nice! Some AZ Love.


----------



## Alrojoca

Newbie question,

What is the difference between the street and stock category? My bad for not picking up some paperwork about it in San Jose or not taking the time to read before posting this.

Maybe a link to read the rules if any?

My guess

Stock,
factory location drivers, factory look. Stock may get away with tweeters on the window sail panels? 2 way front only ? or can it be 3 way front? Sub or subs anywhere other than on top of the seat or taking a passengers space? 

Street
Maybe tweeters on the A pillars with factory locations and looks for other drivers?, could it be a 2 way or 3 way front system? Sub or subs anywhere other than taking a passengers space or seat? 

Thanks
Al


----------



## papasin

Alrojoca said:


> Newbie question,
> 
> What is the difference between the street and stock category? My bad for not picking up some paperwork about it in San Jose or not taking the time to read before posting this.
> 
> Maybe a link to read the rules if any?
> 
> My guess
> 
> Stock,
> factory location drivers, factory look. Stock may get away with tweeters on the window sail panels? 2 way front only ? or can it be 3 way front? Sub or subs anywhere other than on top of the seat or taking a passengers space?
> 
> Street
> Maybe tweeters on the A pillars with factory locations and looks for other drivers?, could it be a 2 way or 3 way front system? Sub or subs anywhere other than taking a passengers space or seat?
> 
> Thanks
> Al


Rules here (classifications starting roughly page 27) - http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/2014rulebook.pdf


----------



## veloze

Ok guys I have decided to compete. Jim put my name on the group I should compete.? See ya all then!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)

18 SQ competitors, 3 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 weeks away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## UNBROKEN

2 weeks!
Add yo name yo!


----------



## BigRed

papasin said:


> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> Leslie Becker
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> C25A1guy
> voodoosoul - Tony
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> 
> 19 SQ competitors, 3 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 weeks away!
> 
> Add your name yo!


add yo name


----------



## MrsPapasin

Yay!!! MrsRed coming out to play! 

Can't wait for this event! And I'm so happy to have competition!


----------



## darrenforeal

Hopefully this will be a good turn out. Looks to be that way. Should be fun


----------



## papasin

darrenforeal said:


> Hopefully this will be a good turn out. Looks to be that way. Should be fun



Good to finally meet you today Darren! Nice avatar too.


----------



## darrenforeal

papasin said:


> Good to finally meet you today Darren! Nice avatar too.


Likewise.


----------



## Buzzman

I am going to try and make this event. 

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)


----------



## papasin

Buzzman said:


> I am going to try and make this event.
> 
> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> Leslie Becker
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> C25A1guy
> voodoosoul - Tony
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)


Would be great if you could join us Don!

19 SQ competitors, 4 spectators (likely more)...less than *2* weeks away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## Psychotikcow

I will be there probably as a spectator car isn't done yet but I will have it with me to show the progress of my build. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## C25A1guy

I'm still gonna try and make it there. Wife is making a big fuss about Sunday being mother's day and all.


----------



## papasin

C25A1guy said:


> I'm still gonna try and make it there. Wife is making a big fuss about Sunday being mother's day and all.


Bring her along. There'll be other SQ wives at the event. Who knows, maybe she'll want to compete at the next one.


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow

19 SQ competitors, 5 spectators (likely more)...less than 2 weeks away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## palldat

Buzzman said:


> I am going to try and make this event.
> 
> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> Leslie Becker
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul Adams (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> C25A1guy
> voodoosoul - Tony
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)


Would be great to see you. Come on out.


----------



## veloze

Yeah Buzzman...come and play with the west coast guys!! The Das Benz should be sounding awesome!!



Buzzman said:


> I am going to try and make this event.
> 
> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> Leslie Becker
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> papasin - Richard Papasin
> palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> C25A1guy
> voodoosoul - Tony
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)


----------



## bertholomey

I wish I could do one of those Star Trek transporter things to get me and my car out there......sounds like it will be an amazing event! You all have a blast!!!


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> I wish I could do one of those Star Trek transporter things to get me and my car out there......sounds like it will be an amazing event! You all have a blast!!!


Option 1: Car transporters do exist 









and you can fly out. 

Option 2: Still got plenty of time. Can start driving and you should be able to make it in plenty of time! 

Option 3: Just fly out and hang out since this is also a gtg. 

For Option 1 or 2, at least you don't need to be classified.


----------



## BigRed

Look what came today! Raffle prize that will be given away at the show. I've asked other mfgrs but have received no support from them and now they don't answer my calls. Lmao!. So at least we have a real mfgr on board to help with this event. Looking forward to raffling this sucker off


----------



## Golden Ear

That's awesome Jim! Thanks for the effort you're putting in to make this a great event.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrsPapasin

1 week! I'm looking forward to this event! See yah all there!


----------



## rton20s

Great to see a nice raffle prize. It is unfortunate that other manufacturers don't see the same value in this as Zapco does.


----------



## BigRed

rton20s said:


> Great to see a nice raffle prize. It is unfortunate that other manufacturers don't see the same value in this as Zapco does.



I asked. Trust me. I'm actually shocked that one of them that seem so involved with "growing" and "supporting" the sq community have just shined me on. It's ok. It just reinforces that competition is now about the competitors and enthusiasts, not manufacturers. You guys are the most important people at these venues. Cudos to Zapco for making it fun and showing support


----------



## papasin

michaelsil1 said:


> I bet it's going to be hot!


Looks like it. We'll bring our EZ-up. Those who have one might want to as well.


----------



## veloze

papasin said:


> Looks like it. We'll bring our EZ-up. Those who have one might want to as well.



Yeah...I'll bring mine & the cooler with some drinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN

Count me in for another EZ Up.


----------



## damonryoung

I might have to invest in one this week...


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

If I can fit one in the car, ill bring one.


----------



## rton20s

Chris, I don't have one, but I'll probably have some room in my back seat to bring yours down if you want.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ok, we can see if they fit sometime this week. Ill probably mess with the experiment we talked about friday tomorrow morning and post it up later in the day too.


----------



## papasin

Countdown!!!


----------



## Psychotikcow

Thanks for the reminder  I won't be competing but I'm hoping to have my front stage playing. Running wire now. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

You guys do know it's Mother's Day weekend. 
How is it possible that you all get to leave the house? 
Maybe I'm doing something wrong. lol


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

You guys do know it's Mother's Day weekend? 
How is it possible that you all get to leave the house? 
Maybe I'm doing something wrong. lol


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You guys do know it's Mother's Day weekend?
> How is it possible that you all get to leave the house?
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong. lol
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I covered that in post #162!


----------



## Psychotikcow

It's mothers day not days. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> I covered that in post #162!


Well mine would rather be taken to Lake Tahoe for the weekend or to a brunch at the nice resort......not a car audio comp. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

You just need to get your wife to plan her own event on the same day. Then you don't have to worry about not spending the day with her. My wife is doing a 5K run in Bakersfield Saturday evening. I'll be stopping there on the way back from the comp to cheer her on. 

Sunday, Mother's Day, is all hers.


----------



## The real Subzero

still trying to make it


----------



## Patrick Bateman

papasin said:


> Countdown!!!


ugh don't remind me, I've been trying to carve out time to finish mine all week


----------



## rton20s

Patrick Bateman said:


> ugh don't remind me, I've been trying to carve out time to finish mine all week


Don't feel too bad. I've pretty much resolved that there is no way I'm getting all of my deadening done by Saturday. Life has just been too hectic this week. I finally got to sit down and really listen to my retuned system for the first time last night, at midnight. The tune was done on Saturday.


----------



## BigRed

Early registration ends tonight at 11:59 pm .


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> Early registration ends tonight at 11:59 pm .



Damn, I better hurry up!! I'll bring my wife with the Accord to the meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

Papasin's are pre-registered. Mark off when you do too!

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin - *[pre-registered]*
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - *[pre-registered]*
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow

19 SQ competitors, 5 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## damonryoung

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - *[pre-registered]*


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin - *[pre-registered]*
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - *[pre-registered]*
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow

19 SQ competitors, 5 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I'm a guaranteed show, but unknown if competing yet. If my wife comes down, she'll probably steal the car.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'm a guaranteed show, but unknown if competing yet. If my wife comes down, she'll probably steal the car.


I'm in the same spot. I have no idea how to compete, but I'll be there guaranteed. Spent two hours wiring up my amps and processors tonight. Getting closer. No guarantees that it'll sound good, but I'll be there.


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - *[pre-registered]*


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
papasin - Richard Papasin - *[pre-registered]*
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - *[pre-registered]*
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman

19 SQ competitors, 6 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!

Add your name yo!


----------



## darrenforeal

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - *[pre-registered]*


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - *[pre-registered]*
papasin - Richard Papasin -* [pre-registered]*
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi -* [pre-registered]*
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman

19 SQ competitors, 6 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!


----------



## Golden Ear

Stoked!


darrenforeal said:


> COMPETITION
> 
> 
> STOCK
> 
> TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
> Leslie Becker
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
> rton20s - Dustin Hutsell
> 
> 
> MODIFIED STREET
> 
> Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> DRTHJTA - Damon Young - *[pre-registered]*
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez [pre-registered]
> thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - *[pre-registered]*
> papasin - Richard Papasin -* [pre-registered]*
> palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi -* [pre-registered]*
> socalsq - Todd Woodworth
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> BigRed - Jim Becker
> 
> 
> COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
> 
> C25A1guy
> voodoosoul - Tony
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
> neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
> The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
> Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
> Psychotikcow
> Patrick Bateman
> 
> 19 SQ competitors, 6 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!


----------



## [email protected]

Man... I would have loved to have made this... I will be at a training in TN... You guys have fun and good luck!


----------



## rton20s

Dangit. Looks like I missed the pre-reg. Oh well. I'll still be there.


----------



## Grizz Archer

I'll be there incognito with a beer...


----------



## mikey7182

*My friend Diane and I are leaving Phoenix tomorrow around lunch time and staying two nights in Riverside. Added my name to the non-competing list, although I would love as much input and tuning assistance from some of the other horn guys as possible! Patrick- you had better spend some time in my truck!  I would love it if Eric Stevens showed up. Any word on whether or not he is coming? He lives in SoCal right?*



COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - [pre-registered]


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - [pre-registered]
papasin - Richard Papasin - [pre-registered]
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - [pre-registered]
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

mikey7182- Mike Guthrie
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman

19 SQ competitors, 6 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!


----------



## Grizz Archer

My bad, forgot to jump on the non-competing list...

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - [pre-registered]


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - [pre-registered]
papasin - Richard Papasin - [pre-registered]
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - [pre-registered]
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

mikey7182- Mike Guthrie
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman
Grizz Archer - Audiofrog

19 SQ competitors, 6 spectators (likely more)...less than 3 days away!


----------



## rton20s

Looks like it is going to be quite a good turn out. Looking forward to meeting you both. Mike, are you driving the S-10 out?


----------



## damonryoung

mikey7182 said:


> *My friend Diane and I are leaving Phoenix tomorrow around lunch time and staying two nights in Riverside. Added my name to the non-competing list, although I would love as much input and tuning assistance from some of the other horn guys as possible! *


I'm up for another round of the Imperial March!! :laugh:


----------



## damonryoung

Grizz Archer said:


> I'll be there incognito with a beer...


That doesn't seem all that incognito...


----------



## mikey7182

Yes Dustin, the S10 is coming  It'll be its first road trip since the mini restoration. Hope it makes it  

Damon, I'll have Epica all cued up for you!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^I have an import coming in from Israel, wont be here in time for this gtg though. Supposed to have more dynamic range than the standard cd, for instance, 10db for the Imperial March, vs 6db on the cd.


----------



## BigRed

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm in the same spot. I have no idea how to compete, but I'll be there guaranteed. Spent two hours wiring up my amps and processors tonight. Getting closer. No guarantees that it'll sound good, but I'll be there.


I'm looking forward to hearing that deep, wide, accurate soundstage you have been professing! This should be a treat everybody. Make sure you listen to Patricks car. So glad you could make it my friend


----------



## Grizz Archer

DRTHJTA said:


> That doesn't seem all that incognito...


Yeah man, everybody will think I'm some whino who accidentally fell into the show area... lol


----------



## mikey7182

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^I have an import coming in from Israel, wont be here in time for this gtg though. Supposed to have more dynamic range than the standard cd, for instance, 10db for the Imperial March, vs 6db on the cd.


Nice! I'll have to snag a copy from you when it comes in.


----------



## damonryoung

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^I have an import coming in from Israel, wont be here in time for this gtg though. Supposed to have more dynamic range than the standard cd, for instance, 10db for the Imperial March, vs 6db on the cd.


Is that on vinyl?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

^yep. I'll be able to rip it to cd though.


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ^yep. I'll be able to rip it to cd though.


This, I'm looking forward to. I'll be showing up with a whole spindle of blank CDs with the collection you're building.


----------



## UNBROKEN

My schedule is so jacked right now....can we start this at 4am? 
That's when I'm used to being up and I'm fading fast by 5-6pm. lol


----------



## rton20s

UNBROKEN said:


> My schedule is so jacked right now....can we start this at 4am?
> That's when I'm used to being up and I'm fading fast by 5-6pm. lol


That's about the time I'll be waking up to make it to the show on time. Don't want another repeat of my extra long road trip that made me late for tuning last weekend.


----------



## BigRed

UNBROKEN said:


> My schedule is so jacked right now....can we start this at 4am?
> 
> That's when I'm used to being up and I'm fading fast by 5-6pm. lol



U can get there at 4 am. No problem. We will start shortly after that at 11 am


----------



## papasin

Weather looking to be cooler than initially expected. 











COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - [pre-registered]


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez - [pre-registered]
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative)


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - [pre-registered]
papasin - Richard Papasin - [pre-registered]
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - [pre-registered]
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

mikey7182- Mike Guthrie
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian (Tentative)
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman
Grizz Archer - Audiofrog

19 SQ competitors, 8 spectators (hope to see more)...less than 2 days away!


----------



## The real Subzero

Grizz Archer said:


> I'll be there incognito with a beer...


mmmm beer. How you doing Grizz!


----------



## Grizz Archer

The real Subzero said:


> mmmm beer. How you doing Grizz!


Happier than a pig in poop with a keg of beer! So busy with launching Audiofrog buddy. Looking forward to chillin' at the event, having a beer, meeting some new DIYMA friends, having a beer, hearing some nice cars, and having a beer!


----------



## Grizz Archer

papasin said:


> Weather looking to be cooler than initially expected.


Awesome! I can wear my banana hammock and not get burned! :cwm23:


----------



## Golden Ear

The real Subzero said:


> mmmm beer.


Nuff said


----------



## Darth SQ

Grizz Archer said:


> Awesome! I can wear my banana hammock and not get burned! :cwm23:


Is there an AudioFrog logo on that banana hammock?
Don't show me; just tell me. 


And are you sure this is proper Team Grizz etiquette?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

Less than 24 hours...see everyone there!!


----------



## BigRed

Registration is 10-11. Please be on time. I will not be allowing any late sign-ups. If u know u are running late please call me so i can sign u up in advance. This is done to promote a smooth and decent time of completing the show.


----------



## BigRed

^^. That's for sq only. Spl will be allowed till 1pm as their judging time starts then


----------



## michaelsil1

I made some changes and it sounds like Poo, but at least I got my Car Washed. 

Thank you LL Cool J


----------



## Grizz Archer

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Is there an AudioFrog logo on that banana hammock?
> Don't show me; just tell me.
> 
> 
> And are you sure this is proper Team Grizz etiquette?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Only one way to find out if the logo is on there. lol Did I mention that if you squeeze it, it goes "RIBBIT!" What is this Team Grizz etiquette you speak of? Anybody that has ever been on my team has been verified to be a friendly and fun person. Being weird and wild is optional, but definitely encouraged, as long people enjoy your helpfulness and fun attitude. Period!


----------



## BigRed

Grizz Archer said:


> Only one way to find out if the logo is on there. lol Did I mention that if you squeeze it, it goes "RIBBIT!" What is this Team Grizz etiquette you speak of? Anybody that has ever been on my team has been verified to be a friendly and fun person. Being weird and wild is optional, but definitely encouraged, as long people enjoy your helpfulness and fun attitude. Period!



I like the way u think grizz!


----------



## Grizz Archer

BigRed said:


> I like the way u think grizz!


Life is too short to deal with otherwise...


----------



## C25A1guy

Any streets to know of in case of closure?


----------



## Golden Ear

Grizz Archer said:


> Life is too short to deal with otherwise...


Amen!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Ok, I'm officially a non-compete. Ill be there about 1. Wife and her sister are heading to the renaissance fair in irwindale, which means I get to drag her brother in law around. Sorry in advance for that. I'm sure he's going to know everything.


----------



## veloze

My wife has decide to accompany me to the meet. So, that means we're bringing the Accord to compete as couples. Yikes!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182

The S10 made it safely to Ontario!  Radisson had rooms for $57 tonight for anyone who needs a spot. Time for some Luna and margaritas. See all you crazy guys tomorrow.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Sat down in my office at 4:30 AM....walked out at 8PM. I need a day off....see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> My wife has decide to accompany me to the meet. So, that means we're bringing the Accord to compete as couples. Yikes!!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That makes 3 couples! Awesome!


----------



## DLO13

Wish i could make it out. Restaurant business hours suck, even if you don't actually work in a restaurant!

When will the next meet like this take place? and where?


----------



## The real Subzero

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - [pre-registered]


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez - [pre-registered]
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative) 


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - [pre-registered]
papasin - Richard Papasin - [pre-registered]
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - [pre-registered]
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

mikey7182- Mike Guthrie
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian +3
Buzzman - Don Gibson (Tentative)
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman
Grizz Archer - Audiofrog


----------



## Buzzman

More AZ representation in da house! I am no longer tentative and will be making the drive early in the AM. I should arrive sometime between 11:00 and Noon. See you all tomorrow!

COMPETITION


STOCK

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris (tentative)
Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - [pre-registered]


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez - [pre-registered]
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative) 


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - [pre-registered]
papasin - Richard Papasin - [pre-registered]
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - [pre-registered]
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy
voodoosoul - Tony


NON-COMPETING

mikey7182- Mike Guthrie
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian +3
Buzzman - Don Gibson 
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman
Grizz Archer - Audiofrog


----------



## papasin

COMPETITION


STOCK

Leslie Becker


STREET

UNBROKEN - Richard Haltom
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell


MODIFIED STREET

Michael / Method Sound (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
veloze - Jose Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
DRTHJTA - Damon Young - [pre-registered]


MODIFIED

badfish - John Fisher (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
michaelsil1 - Michael Silverman (needs to be classified for 2014 season)
Golden Ear - Dominic Yanez - [pre-registered]
thehoff - Daniel Hoffman (tentative) 


MODEX

darrenforreal - Darren Binkley - [pre-registered]
papasin - Richard Papasin - [pre-registered]
palldat - Paul (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


EXTREME

MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi - [pre-registered]
socalsq - Todd Woodworth


MASTER

BigRed - Jim Becker


COMPETING, UNSURE OF CLASS (needs to be classified for 2014 season)

C25A1guy - Dean
voodoosoul - Tony
veloze's wife - Mrs. Lainez (needs to be classified for 2014 season)


NON-COMPETING

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL - Chris
mikey7182- Mike Guthrie
xxx_busa - Mark Melheim
neal00 - Neal Kakimoto
The Real Subzero - Brian +3
Buzzman - Don Gibson 
Psychotikcow
Patrick Bateman
Grizz Archer - Audiofrog
garysummers
jon w. - Jon Whitledge


----------



## jon w.

i'll be there.

jon whitledge


----------



## veloze

jon w. said:


> i'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> jon whitledge



Looking forward to see John Whitledge and The Magic Bus.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca

Have fun! I did not get my wife to go with me, maybe next year. And I still have to work on my system. Too bad I am not going to meet some of the ones that could not make it to the one in San Jose event either. Hopefully more events will take place near by in California to attend in the future and meet other members


----------



## rton20s

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> ...which means I get to drag her brother in law around. Sorry in advance for that. I'm sure he's going to know everything.


Ha. Thanks for the heads up. This could be fun. 



jon w. said:


> i'll be there.
> 
> jon whitledge


Nice. We gonna see The Magic Bus in the lanes?


----------



## C25A1guy

See everybody tomorrow. Oh, and my name is Dean

Sent from five fingers to the face!


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> Ha. Thanks for the heads up. This could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. We gonna see The Magic Bus in the lanes?


Yeaaaaaaaaahhhh no.
The Magic Bus never competes. 
There's a whole thread on that somewhere one here.
Maybe he'll tell you why tomorrow if you ask him 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

On the road. See you all in a few hours.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

rton20s said:


> Ha. Thanks for the heads up. This could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. We gonna see The Magic Bus in the lanes?


Lol the whole drive has been "interesting". like want to beat my face on the steering wheel interesting.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The competition in California is on a whole 'nother level


----------



## BigRed

Good meeting you Patrick !


----------



## darrenforeal

Great show and great turn out! Thank you Jim for putting this all together! Everything went really smoothly. It was great seeing so,me people I hadn't seen in a long while and Greta meeting some new peeps. Todd also did a great job judging and judged 18 sq cars and gave great feedback on them all.

Of course my mind is now racing with changes I am going to make with my truck. Big choices to make. Can't wait for the next one comp!


----------



## RenoAutoSound

Results?


----------



## C25A1guy

npdang said:


> Welcome everyone! I started this site to provide a centralized location for diy car audio discussion, and hopefully in the future an online store that actually caters to the diy mobile enthusiast with custom high performance drivers, crossover design, and t/s parameter+box design services.
> 
> I'm also taking requests for different kinds of equipment reviews and tech articles. If you have something you'd like to see done, post it here.
> 
> Otherwise, have fun


Too late. I'm already on the laptop making changes and adjustment. 

Sent from five fingers to the face!


----------



## rawdawg

2 girls took home trophies and 1 of them got best SQ of the show. The boys need to watch their backs.


----------



## C25A1guy

rawdawg said:


> 2 girls took home trophies and 1 of them got best SQ of the show. The boys need to watch their backs.


Hey, I thought that was pretty cool. I wouldn't mind having more ladies attend and compete. Us guys just have to learn not to get butt hurt when we lose

Sent from five fingers to the face!


----------



## papasin

RenoAutoSound said:


> Results?



18 SQ cars, biggest in CA that I can remember for many years.

Modified was the most competed class, but if you're curious about MODEX, you should have come to play. It was really really close. Got second again, but the competition is fierce with all 3 within a point and a half.

My hats off to to Jim for putting on a fantastic show. Thanks to Todd also for taking on the judging duties and letting the Papasins compete for this show. With the combined comp/gtg format, we had over 50 people right before lunch time and I can't remember seeing this many car audio enthusiasts in one setting. I look forward to the next one!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Man, sorry I missed this. Between an extremely late night I had no control over, and a lot of ot last week,, by the time I got to where I was dropping my wife and sister in law off, I just didnt have it in me to make the extra hour each way drive to the show. I slept the whole way back home. Next time.


----------



## darrenforeal

papasin said:


> 18 SQ cars, biggest in CA that I can remember for many years.
> 
> Modified was the most competed class, but if you're curious about MODEX, you should have come to play. It was really really close. Got second again, but the competition is fierce with all 3 within a point and a half.
> 
> My hats off to to Jim for putting on a fantastic show. Thanks to Todd also for taking on the judging duties and letting the Papasins compete for this show. With the combined comp/gtg format, we had over 50 people right before lunch time and I can't remember seeing this many car audio enthusiasts in one setting. I look forward to the next one!


You speak the truth! Re: MODEX, keep in mind, I was only testing my upper front stage and sub today... Next time...


PS Thanks for the CD


----------



## papasin

Pics to come. We are sifting thru the pics we took and will post ASAP (have 468 pics to comb through). Stay tuned...


----------



## darrenforeal

Also, in all honesty will say this... this show put socal back on the map again for SQ in MECA. There are more than 4 cars here that could be competitive at nationals and such a turnout of awesome vehicles. True story.


----------



## papasin

darrenforeal said:


> You speak the truth! Re: MODEX, keep in mind, I was only testing my upper front stage and sub today... Next time...
> 
> 
> PS Thanks for the CD



Looking forward to hearing your truck at its next iteration...since we both have to play catch up to Paul. Great job Paul! Mine will evolve too. 

I also want to give a shout out to the AZ folks that made the drive...thanks for coming out! Also thanks to Audioshoppe for hosting!


----------



## papasin

Group photo towards the end of the day after the SPL awards but before SQ. Not all accounted for since some already left, but a phenomenal turnout as mentioned.


----------



## Grizz Archer

That was a cool event. Met about 5 DIYMA guys and saw a couple old friends. Apparently I was totally incognito because I walked around for hours with my brews and did not meet anybody until RTON20S came up (way cool dude). Did not get to hear all the cars I wanted to, but hopefully there will be more shows. There was an "old car audio guys discussion" in the shop that was quite entertaining. Hope to do it again soon...


----------



## MrsPapasin

Big turnout and lots of great sounding competitive cars! This comp was about bringing the community together. Folks from far away places like Arizona (not just the Papasin Family hooligans from Northern California) came out to support the event. Gary Summers and the Magic Bus were also in the house. And many from the SoCal area came out to have good 'ol SQ goodness fun, some to compete and some not. But whether folks were competing or not, it was relaxing and fun atmosphere. Great food, good people, and great sounding cars! Thanks to Audio Shoppe for hosting and Todd Woodworth for judging! And BigRed for organizing and directing the event! Jim did a phenomenal job! 

More pics to come, but I figure this is a good start. I'm exhausted from a long day of SQ fun. Will post more later.


----------



## Buzzman

Well, I just completed my 1 day round trip. The ride home was pretty crazy as I had to deal with a HUGE dust storm in Palm Springs, then fog, and then high winds, LOL. And I also had to fight the urge to sleep. But, the trip was more than worth it. Great job Jim, and thanks to all who turned out to support it. See you all soon.


----------



## papasin

Pics are posted on the event's FaceBook page. Over 200 photos uploaded.

https://www.facebook.com/events/684364371620787/


----------



## UNBROKEN

Great, GREAT show. Jim kept things moving smoothly all day...the turnout as mentioned was phenomenal...the shop was super nice.... I could go on but y'all get the point.
I had a fantastic birthday hanging out with everyone.
And since nobody has said it yet, I will. Mikey's truck is hands down the most fun you can have with car audio. I'm glad I got to listen to it....err....get assaulted by it again. lol


----------



## voodoosoul

Thank you all for coming out for the show, I hope all enjoyed the food and hanging out ar the Audio Shoppe.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Looks like you all had a great time!!! I'm hoping to make one of these Cali shows soon.


----------



## badfish

What an awesome show to get SoCal back on the map!!! Congratulations to all the winners. Really nice to see a bunch of new faces out in the lanes. Alan thanks for hosting the show and your barbecue skills are second to none 
Most importantly I'd like to thank Jim for stepping up and becoming a promoter and getting SoCal back into the swing of things. You didn't awesome job!!!
John


----------



## papasin

wdemetrius1 said:


> Looks like you all had a great time!!! I'm hoping to make one of these Cali shows soon.



Hope you can make one D so we can finally meet in person!


----------



## palldat

Thanks to Audio Shoppe and Big Jim for hosting and putting on acgreat event. It was really nice to see folks again and see and hear the updates. 

I look forward to the next event. I would like to be a little more involved if I can help. This is a great hobby/obsession and would be great to see more involvement from the manufacturers. 

Thanks for all the help and advice .


----------



## damonryoung

Some of the photos I took throughout the day... 







The Audison car showed up... Didn't get a chance to poke my head inside though... 


Lots of VW/Audi love... 

















Some of the class winners!











I even got a pic of an SPL car...



Excellent event! The turnout was ridiculous (in a good way)! I'm glad to see the scene is not dead in SoCal!! Thanks Jim and Audio Shoppe!!


----------



## MrsPapasin

The Zapco raffle prize gave the event an extra special touch and proceeds went to a good cause. Congrats to darrenforeal for winning the raffle!


----------



## cobb2819

voodoosoul said:


> Thank you all for coming out for the show, I hope all enjoyed the food and hanging out ar the Audio Shoppe.



Thanks again for the hospitality!! 

Thanks also should go out to Jim for orchestrating a great event.


----------



## michaelsil1

voodoosoul said:


> Thank you all for coming out for the show, I hope all enjoyed the food and hanging out ar the Audio Shoppe.


I did and thank you for having us!


----------



## MrsPapasin

SQ Wives! Totally awesome to see more ladies in the lanes! Please come again to another event! I totally appreciate the company as do my kids...my daughter especially adores you ladies!


----------



## MrsPapasin

voodoosoul said:


> Thank you all for coming out for the show, I hope all enjoyed the food and hanging out ar the Audio Shoppe.





michaelsil1 said:


> I did and thank you for having us!







































Oh yes! Thank you to Audio Shoppe for the food and Alan for grilling!


----------



## MrsPapasin

Dawgs! Lol sorry rawdawg I couldn't resist! It was good seeing you again!


----------



## MrsPapasin

I took a few pictures of the inside of cars of those who asked me to.



























































































First place modified install.


----------



## MrsPapasin




----------



## MrsPapasin

Veloze's first place mod street.


----------



## MrsPapasin

VS.



















UNBROKEN, looks like you had some competition in Show & Shine. Lol!!!

In all seriousness, congrats on the first place win in SQ street class.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Don't forget to post a select few favorite pics that you took to #mecacaraudio on Instagram. It'll show up on the MECA website on the scrolling photo banner. I'll post a few in the next few days. Gonna go enjoy Mother's Day now!


----------



## mikey7182

This was a great get together! It was nice to see some familiar faces again and to meet some new ones. It was definitely worth the drive over from Phoenix! It was flattering to have a small line form to demo my little truck, and I appreciate all the comments and feedback. 

Thanks to Audioshoppe for hosting and to Jim for coordinating everything. Headed down to Laguna now to buy a few albums for the drive home and get my feet wet for a few before making the trek back to the dry heat.


----------



## cobb2819

mikey7182 said:


> It was flattering to have a small line form to demo my little truck, and I appreciate all the comments and feedback.



Yeah...well...thanks for raping grandma!!!


----------



## mikey7182

cobb2819 said:


> Yeah...well...thanks for raping grandma!!!


Her poor hands...


----------



## SouthSyde

Very nice looking cars in So Cal...


----------



## veloze

What a fantastic car audio event!! A big shoutout to Jim Becker (BigRed) for organizing the show. Todd Woodworth (socalsq) for judging the event & to Alan Hickman (Audio Shoppe) for being a great host.? What can I say, I had so much fun hanging out with the crew, listening to awesome cars, eating delicious food & sharing great ideas. This one was by far the best car audio show in California I have ever attended. I dragged my wife Rose & our little dog Zoey for good luck. Kudos to the folks from Arizona & the Papasins for making that long trip to play with us. I'll have to say if we continue to support these events, I'll guarantee you will have the biggest & best shows in the west coast. I hope to see you all the next one.?


----------



## michaelsil1

SouthSyde said:


> Very nice looking cars in So Cal...


There is this shabby old car that seems to piss some people off.


----------



## palldat

michaelsil1 said:


> There is this shabby old car that seems to piss some people off.


Always sounds great. That is all that matters.


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> Always sounds great. That is all that matters.


Thank you!


----------



## SouthSyde

michaelsil1 said:


> There is this shabby old car that seems to piss some people off.


Does it have squid pillars


----------



## rton20s

All I can say is "ditto." It's all been said. This was definitely one of the best car audio events I have attended. Also got to meet a few new people. 

I got to hear some great cars, but I have to reiterate, you will not have more fun in car audio than experiencing mikey7182's S10. If you get a chance, you have to get a demo. If you haven't cracked a smile by the time you get done, I'll send you $20. One word to the wise... don't bring your grandma.


----------



## neal00

Great turn out, a day well spent. Thanks to everybody who participated in this event in whatever manner that they did. 

The grandma jokes...LOL! If you don't know what they are talking about, all I gotta say is that you had to be present at the conversation.


----------



## michaelsil1

SouthSyde said:


> Does it have squid pillars


Yes it has Squid Pillars


----------



## The real Subzero

I had to leave before the awards where handed out for SQ. Does anyone know when the results will be posted.?



papasin said:


> Looking forward to hearing your truck at its next iteration...since we both have to play catch up to Paul. Great job Paul! Mine will evolve too.
> 
> I also want to give a shout out to the AZ folks that made the drive...thanks for coming out! Also thanks to Audioshoppe for hosting!


I didnt get to hear many setups, but Mrs. Papasin's was very nice from what I could tell over the SPL car that was demo at the same time. Is that the one that took best? Amazing. very nice indeed.



Grizz Archer said:


> That was a cool event. Met about 5 DIYMA guys and saw a couple old friends. Apparently I was totally incognito because I walked around for hours with my brews and did not meet anybody until RTON20S came up (way cool dude). Did not get to hear all the cars I wanted to, but hopefully there will be more shows. There was an "old car audio guys discussion" in the shop that was quite entertaining. Hope to do it again soon...


It was good to see you again. Maybe next time you can check out muh ride. 



Buzzman said:


> Well, I just completed my 1 day round trip. The ride home was pretty crazy as I had to deal with a HUGE dust storm in Palm Springs, then fog, and then high winds, LOL. And I also had to fight the urge to sleep. But, the trip was more than worth it. Great job Jim, and thanks to all who turned out to support it. See you all soon.


Don, yup. That drive home was one for the books.


----------



## jtaudioacc

michaelsil1 said:


> Yes it has Squid Pillars


and a 1st Place trophy!


----------



## cobb2819

neal00 said:


> The grandma jokes...LOL! If you don't know what they are talking about, all I gotta say is that you had to be present at the conversation.



Yeah, there is no explaining that after the fact.


----------



## bertholomey

Wow! What an awesome event - thanks Jim for all that you did to bring this kind of enjoyment back to that area. Congrats to the winners! It sounded like everyone that attended were 'winners' because it was such an enjoyable time. I really wish I could have been there......Some day, I want to experience the sound of the Papasin's vehicles!


----------



## michaelsil1

bertholomey said:


> Wow! What an awesome event - thanks Jim for all that you did to bring this kind of enjoyment back to that area. Congrats to the winners! It sounded like everyone that attended were 'winners' because it was such an enjoyable time. I really wish I could have been there......Some day, I want to experience the sound of the Papasin's vehicles!


It really was a awesome event it had everything except enough food, Allan didn't expect such a large turnout. It still gets an A

I also want to give a big thank you to those that drove such a long distance.


----------



## papasin

I give it an A+ top to bottom. Started promptly, and despite the sheer number of cars to be judged, we got out of there with awards presented at a reasonable hour. Even with 18 SQ cars, Todd did a superb job and Jim stuck to the single judge format as is recommended by MECA in order to properly award a true SQ best of show vs. having multiple judges in a 2x format. I can understand that with a lot of cars, some think it would go faster with more judges, but that isn't always the case and SQ best of show would not really be a good measure since each judge may have different opinions.

Location was great, and had SQ judging inside and was not right next to SPL where that can become challenging. The fact that it was a meet also as a combined event made it fantastic to welcome everyone to both spectate and compete...which I hope we continue this trend as it really makes it about the community and helps everyone in this hobby. I also liked the fact that everyone was open to giving demos. In past events, we encountered some who wouldn't give a demo until after they got judged. I was very encouraged that nobody had that mentality at this event, and all doors were open and it was a very fun atmosphere.

All goes back to the professionalism and preparation that BigRed (Jim) put in for this event. Hats off to you sir. The community is only for the better because of all your efforts.


----------



## jtaudioacc

you can also be assured that with Jon W's analism, (is that a word? lol), that the scores were all tallied up correctly the first time!


----------



## rton20s

jtaudioacc said:


> you can also be assured that with Jon W's analism, (is that a word? lol), that the scores were all tallied up correctly the first time!


I haven't felt the need to double check my score yet.


----------



## mikey7182

How'd you do, Dustin?

Could someone post a comprehensive list of all the categories and those who placed? Or did that already happen and I missed it?


----------



## xxx_busa

Looks Like a Missed A Very Good Meet and GTG. 

Hoping to make the next one.

Congrats to all the Trophy Winners !


----------



## rton20s

mikey7182 said:


> How'd you do, Dustin?
> 
> Could someone post a comprehensive list of all the categories and those who placed? Or did that already happen and I missed it?


I was quite pleased with my results. I scored a 74.0 and placed second in street. A pretty big jump from my 65.75 in Fresno. (Huge thanks to Jim (Big Red) on that one.) Richard (UNBROKEN), took first with a 74.75. 

Results will eventually get posted here, Events


----------



## veloze

papasin said:


> All goes back to the professionalism and preparation that BigRed (Jim) put in for this event. Hats off to you sir. The community is only for the better because of all your efforts.



Well said Richard!!. It was an A+++ event. Jim did a fantastic job. If you guys need any assistance in the future...sign me up!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182

rton20s said:


> I was quite pleased with my results. I scored a 74.0 and placed second in street. A pretty big jump from my 65.75 in Fresno. (Huge thanks to Jim (Big Red) on that one.) Richard (UNBROKEN), took first with a 74.75.
> 
> Results will eventually get posted here, Events


Nice man! Glad you guys both did so well.

Not sure if anyone was watching, but while I was giving rawdawg a demo, I played Jerry Was a Racecar Driver by Primus. When they start the engine at the very beginning, he jumped about 4 inches out of the drivers seat  Probably my favorite demo of the day!


----------



## papasin

mikey7182 said:


> How'd you do, Dustin?
> 
> Could someone post a comprehensive list of all the categories and those who placed? Or did that already happen and I missed it?



Group 6 of the pics I posted on the FB site of the event has some of that info...at least pics and places of the SQ side.

EDIT: MrsPapasin will be posting pics into this thread shortly of class placements associated with the person's vehicle.


----------



## rton20s

mikey7182 said:


> Nice man! Glad you guys both did so well.
> 
> Not sure if anyone was watching, but while I was giving rawdawg a demo, I played Jerry Was a Racecar Driver by Primus. When they start the engine at the very beginning, he jumped about 4 inches out of the drivers seat  Probably my favorite demo of the day!


So rawdawg had his very own "grandma" moment in your truck?


----------



## BigRed

Hi guys. I will post results here later. Thank u for the kind words about the show. I will also post a long comment about the show later. Still recovering from the weekend


----------



## MrsPapasin

The placement for the respective classes in SQ. Congratulations to all the winners, but in general I think everyone did a fantastic job! Keep up the good work! Jim will post scores later.



*STOCK*

First Place: Rose Rayos-Lainez












EDIT: Thanks to Jose for providing the pic













*STREET*



First Place: Richard Haltom

























Second Place: Dustin Hutsell

























It's the white Scion on the right.



Third Place: Dean Chen

























*MOD STREET*



First Place: Jose Lainez

























Second Place: Damon Young

























*MODIFIED*



First Place: Michael Silverman

























Second Place: John Fisher

























Third Place: Dominic Yanez























Fourth Place: Brian Encinas










The guy with the black shirt talking to Jim.










Fifth Place: John W.










The guy with the hat next to Richard Haltom.










Sixth Place: Raymond Coroner










Sporting Medals and Trophy from SPL as well as First Place Install Trophy










*MODEX*



First Place: Paul Adams

























Second Place: Richard Papasin

























Third Place: Darren Binkley

























It's the silver pickup truck on the left.



*EXTREME*



First Place: Linda Kobayashi


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> I give it an A+ top to bottom. Started promptly, and despite the sheer number of cars to be judged, we got out of there with awards presented at a reasonable hour. Even with 18 SQ cars, Todd did a superb job and Jim stuck to the single judge format as is recommended by MECA in order to properly award a true SQ best of show vs. having multiple judges in a 2x format. I can understand that with a lot of cars, some think it would go faster with more judges, but that isn't always the case and SQ best of show would not really be a good measure since each judge may have different opinions.
> 
> Location was great, and had SQ judging inside and was not right next to SPL where that can become challenging. The fact that it was a meet also as a combined event made it fantastic to welcome everyone to both spectate and compete...which I hope we continue this trend as it really makes it about the community and helps everyone in this hobby. I also liked the fact that everyone was open to giving demos. In past events, we encountered some who wouldn't give a demo until after they got judged. I was very encouraged that nobody had that mentality at this event, and all doors were open and it was a very fun atmosphere.
> 
> All goes back to the professionalism and preparation that BigRed (Jim) put in for this event. Hats off to you sir. The community is only for the better because of all your efforts.


Very well put. I concur.

As a first timer to a judged event it was very smoothly run and entertaining. I think the layout was very good as well because the SPL vehicle were pounding it pretty hard.


----------



## palldat

rton20s said:


> I haven't felt the need to double check my score yet.


I am gonna get in your car the next time we have a GTG. I keep missing it.


----------



## rton20s

palldat said:


> I am gonna get in your car the next time we have a GTG. I keep missing it.


Sounds good. I'll hopefully have a few changes by then. I need to hear yours as well.


----------



## C25A1guy

rton20s said:


> I was quite pleased with my results. I scored a 74.0 and placed second in street. A pretty big jump from my 65.75 in Fresno. (Huge thanks to Jim (Big Red) on that one.) Richard (UNBROKEN), took first with a 74.75.
> 
> Results will eventually get posted here, Events


Wow, the street class is pretty close. If I recall I scored a 71 or 73. 

Sent from five fingers to the face!


----------



## papasin

C25A1guy said:


> Wow, the street class is pretty close. If I recall I scored a 71 or 73.
> 
> Sent from five fingers to the face!


Darren and I were separated by a quarter point...and Paul ran away from us just by a little over a point. :laugh: 

EDIT: But in all seriousness, don't get too hung up on the scores. More important is the feedback that you're getting, and that is what you'll be gaining the most value from. Also, Jim is thinking about a 3x possibly some time this year as well...and that will have 3 judges for the same event and those scores will be averaged to get your combined score. Todd did a great job, but getting 3 sets of ears on the same day gets you an even better sense of how your vehicle stacks up.


----------



## jtaudioacc

papasin said:


> Darren and I were separated by a quarter point...and Paul ran away from us just by a little over a point. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: But in all seriousness, don't get too hung up on the scores. More important is the feedback that you're getting, and that is what you'll be gaining the most value from. Also, Jim is thinking about a 3x possibly some time this year as well...and that will have 3 judges for the same event and those scores will be averaged to get your combined score. Todd did a great job, but getting 3 sets of ears on the same day gets you an even better sense of how your vehicle stacks up.




that damn lack of 25,000hz will get you every time!


----------



## UNBROKEN

mikey7182 said:


> Nice man! Glad you guys both did so well.
> 
> Not sure if anyone was watching, but while I was giving rawdawg a demo, I played Jerry Was a Racecar Driver by Primus. When they start the engine at the very beginning, he jumped about 4 inches out of the drivers seat  Probably my favorite demo of the day!


That's why I was pointing at you. I was saying "why didn't I get to hear that one" lol


----------



## UNBROKEN

jtaudioacc said:


> that damn lack of 25,000hz will get you every time!


And alternator....err...supercharger wine will too. LOL
I hope Todd knows I'm just messing with him if he reads this. lol


----------



## cobb2819

UNBROKEN said:


> That's why I was pointing at you. I was saying "why didn't I get to hear that one" lol


That whole conversation between you two took place without anyone hearing any words spoken, trying to read lips, and a lot of pointing.


----------



## rawdawg

rton20s said:


> So rawdawg had his very own "grandma" moment in your truck?


Actually, it happened in my pants but I didn't tell anyone. Sorry to the cars I listened to afterwards….

All of Mikey's selections were clearly midbass oriented and chosen to clean the hairs off the back of necks. I asked for a Jazz selection and we found "Dat Dere" while mining the Focal tracks. Mikey's system immediately opened up on that song. It was wider, higher and prettier but still let you know it was ready to rain down the chingasos.

If you like standing on stage between the drummer and the bass rig while drinking a 40, then you need to get some seat time in Mikey's ride.

Everybody should have 12" midbasses at least once in their frequency dependent lives.

Now where are my Pendletons?


----------



## mikey7182

Most tracks tend to be midbass oriented when played through 230" of cone area 

Most of the stuff I demoed is stuff I listen to regularly, so it wasn't so much selected for its midbass content (except for Dream Theater and Epica) as it was to show off the overall dynamics of my system... Something like Dat Dere shows off the staging capabilities, but that's not really why most people want to sit in my truck.


----------



## BigRed

Unofficial Results

SQ

STOCK
Rose Lainez 71.75

STREET
Richard Haltom 74.75
Dustin Hutsell 74.00
Dean Chen 71.00

MOD STREET
Jose Lainez 76.50
Damon Young 73.00

MODIFIED
Michael Silverman 81.25
John Fisher 76.50
Dominic Yanez 74.00
Brian Encinas 73.00
John W. 70.50
Raymond Coroner 66.00

MODEX
Paul Adams 79.25
Richard Papasin 78.00
Darren Binkley 77.75

EXTREME
Linda Kobayashi 83.75

SPL

DB4
Alex Fernandez 122.3

S3
Raymond Coroner 139.2
Bryan Bullock 138.5

S5
Amir Akaddumi 144.7
Jesse Navarro 144.0

M5
Shawn 151.2

EXTREME
Alex Fernandez 148.1

INSTALL
Raymond Coroner 69
Tony Morris 64

I will be posting to the MECA site as soon as I can. Ran into some technical difficulties


----------



## jon w.

I would like to thank BigRed for organizing such an amazing event, and Audio Shoppe for hosting one of Southern California's most prestigious events! I'd also like to thank those who took a listen to the Magic Bus, and apologize to those who missed the opportunity to hear the Bus. I'm sorry that my small contribution to the event (scorecard tallying) took precedence, but nonetheless I was thrilled to help support BigRed and MECA. 

I'd like to express my congratulations to all of the competitors - your commitment to achieving good sound and supporting the industry is commendable. I hope events like this one keep happening!

Finally, it was great to see my friends from Arizona. 

- Jon


----------



## michaelsil1

jon w. said:


> I would like to thank BigRed for organizing such an amazing event, and Audio Shoppe for hosting one of Southern California's most prestigious events! I'd also like to thank those who took a listen to the Magic Bus, and apologize to those who missed the opportunity to hear the Bus. I'm sorry that my small contribution to the event (scorecard tallying) took precedence, but nonetheless I was thrilled to help support BigRed and MECA.
> 
> I'd like to express my congratulations to all of the competitors - your commitment to achieving good sound and supporting the industry is commendable. I hope events like this one keep happening!
> 
> Finally, it was great to see my friends from Arizona.
> 
> - Jon


Jon,

The Magic Bus was kicking!  I wanted to have a longer listen, but I had to run.


----------



## jon w.

michaelsil1 said:


> Jon,
> 
> The Magic Bus was kicking!  I wanted to have a longer listen, but I had to run.


Michael, congratulations on your win! you worked hard to achieve it. I've had the privilege of seeing your progress … 

Listening to "Daft Funk" was fun, wasn't it?


----------



## MrsPapasin

Posting up a few more pics. 

*Install Winners*

1. Raymond Coroner



















2. Tony Morris



















The white VW next to Gary's Mercedes.


----------



## MrsPapasin

*SPL Winners*

I don't know the SPL folks, but happy you guys made it! I don't want to botch your names and classes so I'm just posting all the SPL winners. Congratulations to all the winners! And thank you Jeff for running the SPL side.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Thank you to the non-competitors that came to support the event and to be a part of this car audio community! Here are some random pics.


























































































































































But for the full set of pictures as papasin mentioned, go to the Facebook event page at: https://www.facebook.com/events/684364371620787/


----------



## michaelsil1

jon w. said:


> Michael, congratulations on your win! you worked hard to achieve it. I've had the privilege of seeing your progress …
> 
> *Listening to "Daft Funk" was fun, wasn't it*?


Yes it was!


Thank you Jon, but for me it isn't about winning all my achievements have come from the input of others. *This is a journey *and without the help and input from others I can't move forward. So I want to thank all of those who have helped and shared their experience and expertise.


----------



## C25A1guy

papasin said:


> Darren and I were separated by a quarter point...and Paul ran away from us just by a little over a point. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: But in all seriousness, don't get too hung up on the scores. More important is the feedback that you're getting, and that is what you'll be gaining the most value from. Also, Jim is thinking about a 3x possibly some time this year as well...and that will have 3 judges for the same event and those scores will be averaged to get your combined score. Todd did a great job, but getting 3 sets of ears on the same day gets you an even better sense of how your vehicle stacks up.


Oh yeah, absolutely I agree. Especially for a system like mine where I have only done crossover work and some minor time alignment work. I'm playing around with some other crossover and phase settings before finalizing time alignment and eq. Basically I want to eq as little as I possibly can.

Sent from five fingers to the face!


----------



## BigRed

O.K. , now that I've had a couple days to reflect on the awesome show we just had, I'd like to give my comment. I tried this last night and went to post, and it said I wasn't logged in and all went away, so here goes:



First of all, I want to thank EVERYBODY for coming out and being a part of probably the biggest show in So-Cal that I can remember. It was beyond my expectations, and wouldn't have gone as well without some help. I'd like to thank the following people:



Audioshoppe for allowing us to have the show at their shop. It was perfect considering how many people showed up and how the shop was utilized. Also Alan made some killer chicken for lunch. He actually ran out of food! 

Todd Woodworth for handling 18 sq cars and giving great feedback and notes for all the competitors. It was a long day and he didn't complain once



Jeff from the SPL world. He allowed us to use his PA and ran the SPL portion of the show flawlessly.



Zach Becker. He did a lot of grunt work all day, and it really helped me with handling hiccups as they came up. Thanks son!!



Zapco! They gave us an amp to raffle off. All proceeds went to Teen Challenge, a local non-profit organization that helps troubled teens. Awesome! They were the only manufacturer to support the show. Congratulations Darren Binkley!



Finally, I want to thank all the far travelers. Arizona, Nor-Cal, and San Diego. Thank you for making the trip! I also want to thank Patrick Bateman for gracing us with his presence.  Thanks for coming. I have no idea where you live, but it was cool to finally meet you.



The show was really amazing to me. We had a mix of everybody in the car audio community. Most importantly, there were no clicks, and the energy and attitudes were awesome. Thank you for all the warm compliments about the show. I know none of this happens without YOUR participation. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!



I look forward to seeing all of you real real soon!


----------



## BigRed

I also want to thank Patrick Bateman for making an appearance. Sorry we didn't get to demo each other's cars but maybe next time. I was pretty busy

Also mr S10, I'll get my issue at the next show as well


----------



## michaelsil1

Thank you Zach!


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> O.K. , now that I've had a couple days to reflect on the awesome show we just had, I'd like to give my comment. I tried this last night and went to post, and it said I wasn't logged in and all went away, so here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I want to thank EVERYBODY for coming out and being a part of probably the biggest show in So-Cal that I can remember. It was beyond my expectations, and wouldn't have gone as well without some help. I'd like to thank the following people:
> 
> 
> 
> Audioshoppe for allowing us to have the show at their shop. It was perfect considering how many people showed up and how the shop was utilized. Also Alan made some killer chicken for lunch. He actually ran out of food!
> 
> Todd Woodworth for handling 18 sq cars and giving great feedback and notes for all the competitors. It was a long day and he didn't complain once
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff from the SPL world. He allowed us to use his PA and ran the SPL portion of the show flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> Zach Becker. He did a lot of grunt work all day, and it really helped me with handling hiccups as they came up. Thanks son!!
> 
> 
> 
> Zapco! They gave us an amp to raffle off. All proceeds went to Teen Challenge, a local non-profit organization that helps troubled teens. Awesome! They were the only manufacturer to support the show. Congratulations Darren Binkley!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I want to thank all the far travelers. Arizona, Nor-Cal, and San Diego. Thank you for making the trip! I also want to thank Patrick Bateman for gracing us with his presence.  Thanks for coming. I have no idea where you live, but it was cool to finally meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> The show was really amazing to me. We had a mix of everybody in the car audio community. Most importantly, there were no clicks, and the energy and attitudes were awesome. Thank you for all the warm compliments about the show. I know none of this happens without YOUR participation. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing all of you real real soon!


Yes you did a great job. It is ashamed that the hardware companies did not want to participate in the event as it is their products that we all purchase and support to compete.

Maybe we can get a list of cars and hardware and attempt to get some of them on board for the next event (Even for the next GTG)

It would be really good for them to see what is happening in the grass root section.

I would be more than happy to do whatever is necessary to get the ball rolling.


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> Yes you did a great job. It is ashamed that the hardware companies did not want to participate in the event as it is their products that we all purchase and support to compete.
> 
> Maybe we can get a list of cars and hardware and attempt to get some of them on board for the next event (Even for the next GTG)
> 
> *It would be really good for them to see what is happening in the grass root section.*I would be more than happy to do whatever is necessary to get the ball rolling.


They know and like Homemade BBQ :laugh:

Reference 

Marv's BBQ


----------



## bertholomey

michaelsil1 said:


> They know and like Homemade BBQ :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Reference
> 
> 
> 
> Marv's BBQ



Speaking of which - Michael, your car sounded fantastic when I heard it at Marv's BBQ all those years ago. It is obvious you have made changes since then - I really wish I could hear it now.


----------



## michaelsil1

bertholomey said:


> Speaking of which - Michael, your car sounded fantastic when I heard it at Marv's BBQ all those years ago. It is obvious you have made changes since then - I really wish I could hear it now.


Thank you!  


It is coming along (slowly) quite nicely, but I can go backwards faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## rton20s

palldat said:


> Yes you did a great job. It is ashamed that the hardware companies did not want to participate in the event as it is their products that we all purchase and support to compete.
> 
> Maybe we can get a list of cars and hardware and attempt to get some of them on board for the next event (Even for the next GTG)
> 
> It would be really good for them to see what is happening in the grass root section.
> 
> I would be more than happy to do whatever is necessary to get the ball rolling.


I agree completely. It seems to me that most manufacturers don't see the value in these competitions that they used to. Much less a random get together of enthusiasts. No matter how influential they may or may not be to the buying public. 

But, it is what it is. We'll continue to gather and continue to compete with or without manufacturer support. 

And it wouldn't be fair to post that without saying a big THANK YOU to Zapco for their donation to the event.


----------



## michaelsil1

bertholomey said:


> Speaking of which - Michael, your car sounded fantastic when I heard it at Marv's BBQ all those years ago. It is obvious you have made changes since then - I really wish I could hear it now.




BTW

The Processor blew up the next day and I didn't have it in me to spend that amount of time tuning it again.


----------



## BigRed

Michael finally stopped relying on auto time alignment. I'm so proud of him 

Yeah it's a shame Paul about support. Zapco did and that was great. The ones that couldn't even give me an answer after asking months in advance was discouraging. Then they expect me to support their team guys and and help tune end users using their product. Look at it this way we had an awesome event without much support from manufacturers we don't need them to have a great time or turnout. It would be great to have some support but I don't think they get the big picture. Good will goes a long way.


----------



## MrsPapasin

BigRed said:


> Zach Becker. He did a lot of grunt work all day, and it really helped me with handling hiccups as they came up. Thanks son!!


Thank you, Zach, for all your help! Pics to prove he was working hard!


----------



## michaelsil1

Linda,


Thank you for all the Pictures! 

No one can say we didn't post any pictures this time!


----------



## MrsPapasin

michaelsil1 said:


> Linda,
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the Pictures!
> 
> No one can say we didn't post any pictures this time!


Lol, that's so true! I finally remembered to take them! Helps when you carry around a big SLR to remind you to take pictures. 

By the way, congratulations on winning first in modified! So totally awesome! Wish I had a chance to hear it. Next time I'll try to bring more toys to distract my kids by so I can sneak off to listen to more cars. I look forward to hearing what you've got the next time we meet!


----------



## michaelsil1

MrsPapasin said:


> Lol, that's so true! I finally remembered to take them! Helps when you carry around a big SLR to remind you to take pictures.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on winning first in modified! So totally awesome! Wish I had a chance to hear it. Next time I'll try to bring more toys to distract my kids by so I can sneak off to listen to more cars. I look forward to hearing what you've got the next time we meet!


Thank you! 

Todd did find some issues for me to work on. 

Thanks Todd!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

BigRed said:


> Michael finally stopped relying on auto time alignment. I'm so proud of him
> 
> Yeah it's a shame Paul about support. Zapco did and that was great. The ones that couldn't even give me an answer after asking months in advance was discouraging. Then they expect me to support their team guys and and help tune end users using their product. Look at it this way we had an awesome event without much support from manufacturers we don't need them to have a great time or turnout. It would be great to have some support but I don't think they get the big picture. Good will goes a long way.


Mark Zuckerberg gave New Jersey a hundred million dollars to fix their ****ty schools. Let's create a non-profit organization dedicated to teaching poor audiophiles how to set up their stereo, and get on that charity gravy train 

Dale Russakoff: A Test for School Reform in Newark : The New Yorker


----------



## BigRed

Patrick Bateman said:


> Mark Zuckerberg gave New Jersey a hundred million dollars to fix their ****ty schools. Let's create a non-profit organization dedicated to teaching poor audiophiles how to set up their stereo, and get on that charity gravy train
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Russakoff: A Test for School Reform in Newark : The New Yorker



Lmao. Nice one Patrick!!


----------



## michaelsil1

MrsPapasin said:


> Lol, that's so true! I finally remembered to take them! Helps when you carry around a big SLR to remind you to take pictures.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on winning first in modified! So totally awesome! Wish I had a chance to hear it. Next time I'll try to bring more toys to distract my kids by so I can sneak off to listen to more cars. I look forward to hearing what you've got the next time we meet!


And a big thumbs up for your Best Of Show Win! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed

Scores are up on the MECA site!


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/MECAEventsSchedule/tabid/232/ctl/eventresults/mid/1077/eventid/1667/Default.aspx


----------



## rton20s

Wow, fast! Nice. 

Events


----------



## cobb2819

There is a lot of WCA on that list!


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> There is a lot of WCA on that list!


But note that three 1st place finishes in SQ were not...AWESOME work by everyone!


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> There is a lot of WCA on that list!


We even had our own fan club at the event wearing one of our shirts!


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> We even had our own fan club at the event wearing one of our shirts!


I think it's a mutual fan club situation.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> I think it's a mutual fan club situation.


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


>


BAHAHA


----------



## mikey7182

I seriously thought Dustin was you before you showed up. I thought you had trimmed the mighty beard!


----------



## rawdawg

I hunted down Mr. Bateman as he was pulling out of the lot. He graciously parked and discussed his system with me. Looking at his pieced up Frankenhorns, I was a bit skeptical about how it would sound. Well, I was pleasantly surprised. He did have a blown mid but I listened past that. The sound was spacious and seamless. Certainly, there was more to be done but I could totally see forward with what was there.

Also, Mr. Bateman himself was nothing at all like I pictured him. He was gracious, soft spoken and genuinely interested in talking audio. He does curse but it's really polite sounding. Disappointing to say the least, I was really, really hoping he would be more like Doc from the "Back to the Future" movies.

Also, one word. Cardioids.


----------



## cobb2819

mikey7182 said:


> I seriously thought Dustin was you before you showed up. I thought you had trimmed the mighty beard!


I heard rumors about this deception on his part!! I've got like 7 more months of having to have this beard, there will be no trimming!!!


----------



## rton20s

You were apparently the second person I was mistaken for. Someone else thought I was their neighbor. 

My conclusion is that there must be a bunch of good lookin' guys down in SoCal.


----------



## BigRed

rawdawg said:


> I hunted down Mr. Bateman as he was pulling out of the lot. He graciously parked and discussed his system with me. Looking at his pieced up Frankenhorns, I was a bit skeptical about how it would sound. Well, I was pleasantly surprised. He did have a blown mid but I listened past that. The sound was spacious and seamless. Certainly, there was more to be done but I could totally see forward with what was there.
> 
> Also, Mr. Bateman himself was nothing at all like I pictured him. He was gracious, soft spoken and genuinely interested in talking audio. He does curse but it's really polite sounding. Disappointing to say the least, I was really, really hoping he would be more like Doc from the "Back to the Future" movies.
> 
> Also, one word. Cardioids.


Not altoids!

This is what I remember when first shaking hands with him. I mean were all a little crazy!! Sorry I didn't have a chance to listen to it


----------



## palldat

MrsPapasin said:


> Thank you, Zach, for all your help! Pics to prove he was working hard!


Yes, it is greatly appreciated. I know your dad is proud of you. Good job.


----------



## palldat

Patrick Bateman said:


> Mark Zuckerberg gave New Jersey a hundred million dollars to fix their ****ty schools. Let's create a non-profit organization dedicated to teaching poor audiophiles how to set up their stereo, and get on that charity gravy train
> 
> Dale Russakoff: A Test for School Reform in Newark : The New Yorker


Hahahahaha, I am all for that. I would love to be in the first class :laugh::laugh:


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> But note that three 1st place finishes in SQ were not...AWESOME work by everyone!


Ahhhh, but one was tuned by the Team Tuner


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> Ahhhh, but one was tuned by the Team Tuner



But to give credit where credit is due, there are other members on the Team that also tune.


----------



## rawdawg

Hey, did any of you guys drive back on the 91? I nearly got sideswiped by a car doing, like, 200 mph. It looked like a Green Porsche. Just wondering.


----------



## BigRed

I did. I just saw two little lights I was doing 70. I nearly spilled my drink on my UFO encounters book on the front seat that i got from Michael


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> But to give credit where credit is due, there are other members on the Team that also tune.


That I was not aware of so please forgive me. I didn't mean to step on any toes :blush:


----------



## palldat

rawdawg said:


> Hey, did any of you guys drive back on the 91? I nearly got sideswiped by a car doing, like, 200 mph. It looked like a Green Porsche. Just wondering.


I think Mike did :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

rawdawg said:


> I hunted down Mr. Bateman as he was pulling out of the lot. He graciously parked and discussed his system with me. Looking at his pieced up Frankenhorns, I was a bit skeptical about how it would sound. Well, I was pleasantly surprised. He did have a blown mid but I listened past that. The sound was spacious and seamless. Certainly, there was more to be done but I could totally see forward with what was there.
> 
> Also, Mr. Bateman himself was nothing at all like I pictured him. He was gracious, soft spoken and genuinely interested in talking audio. He does curse but it's really polite sounding. Disappointing to say the least, I was really, really hoping he would be more like Doc from the "Back to the Future" movies.
> 
> Also, one word. Cardioids.


LMAO that's funny! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## darrenforeal

michaelsil1 said:


> BTW
> 
> The Processor blew up the next day and I didn't have it in me to spend that amount of time tuning it again.


was it PS8?



sorry had to. lol


----------



## michaelsil1

darrenforeal said:


> was it PS8?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry had to. lol


It was a Audison Bit One


----------



## darrenforeal

michaelsil1 said:


> It was a Audison Bit One


i know it was. you know what im talking about


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> That I was not aware of so please forgive me. I didn't mean to step on any toes :blush:


No worries Paul and no apology needed...I don't think any toes were stepped on. So do you like your tune? I need to take a listen, maybe next comp/gtg.


----------



## cobb2819

darrenforeal said:


> was it PS8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry had to. lol



Hahahaha


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> No worries Paul and no apology needed...I don't think any toes were stepped on. So do you like your tune? I need to take a listen, maybe next comp/gtg.


I like it. I am ready for another session. I am also looking into addressing some of the issues.

Anytime on the listen, your input would be invaluable.


----------



## Buzzman

rawdawg said:


> Hey, did any of you guys drive back on the 91? I nearly got sideswiped by a car doing, like, 200 mph. It looked like a Green Porsche. Just wondering.


I saw it coming from the East as I was heading back to AZ on the 10. Damn thing was moving like a rocket. The turbulence caused a sand storm, fog and windy conditions for the next 100 miles, and I had trouble staying in 1 lane!  Think Michael might recognize it? :laugh:



BigRed said:


> I also want to thank Patrick Bateman for making an appearance. . . .


Geez, I can't believe I missed him. Was he in stealth mode? I was looking forward to discussing waveguides and more with him. Hopefully, we will have an opportunity to meet in the future.


----------



## michaelsil1

Its not my fault I saw a UFO 

and no one else did!


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> Its not my fault I saw a UFO
> 
> and no one else did!


:laugh: :laugh: Michael, you are a classic! That's why we love you man.


----------



## michaelsil1

Don,

James (rawdawg) told me that you retuned your Car for the show. He said that he enjoyed listening to it more than anything else he heard that day.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I realized today...that this event may be the last time I see all of my West Coast brothers and sisters before I leave to go home. Kinda sucks....


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> I realized today...that this event may be the last time I see all of my West Coast brothers and sisters before I leave to go home. Kinda sucks....



Maybe another gtg before you go?


----------



## papasin

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> 
> 
> James (rawdawg) told me that you retuned your Car for the show. He said that he enjoyed listening to it more than anything else he heard that day.



I look forward to a listen in a few weeks and best of luck in the money round in TX.


----------



## Buzzman

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> James (rawdawg) told me that you retuned your Car for the show. He said that he enjoyed listening to it more than anything else he heard that day.


Michael, yes I did re-tune it for the show. Nothing major, but when I compare it to my previous settings, I know I have it "right" now. It was all done by ear and I will be getting some RTA measurements soon so I can make any necessary tweaks before I head to Texas for the Aggieland event. Jimmy was quite complimentary of what he heard, and I very much appreciate his kind comments.



papasin said:


> I look forward to a listen in a few weeks and best of luck in the money round in TX.


Richard, I will be pleased to give you a good demo in TX. I have just created some 4 new demo CDs just for shows, taking the absolutely best recordings I have in my stable. Hopefully, I can recoup some of the expenses for the trip to TX.  I look forward to seeing you and your family in a few weeks.


----------



## michaelsil1

Buzzman said:


> Michael, yes I did re-tune it for the show. Nothing major, but when I compare it to my previous settings, I know I have it "right" now. It was all done by ear and I will be getting some RTA measurements soon so I can make any necessary tweaks before I head to Texas for the Aggieland event. Jimmy was quite complimentary of what he heard, and I very much appreciate his kind comments.


I use Jimmy's ears a lot he hears the Highs better than I do (old age). I'm afraid I've also tortured him as well. :laugh:


----------



## damonryoung

Buzzman said:


> Richard, I will be pleased to give you a good demo in TX. I have just created some 4 new demo CDs just for shows, taking the absolutely best recordings I have in my stable. Hopefully, I can recoup some of the expenses for the trip to TX.  I look forward to seeing you and your family in a few weeks.


I really have enjoyed the demo CD from the Phoenix GTG... something about sensitive penguins...  and track 7 w/ the standup bass is a true resonance test.


----------



## Buzzman

DRTHJTA said:


> I really have enjoyed the demo CD from the Phoenix GTG... something about sensitive penguins...  and track 7 w/ the standup bass is a true resonance test.


I am glad you are enjoying that CD. I love Lyle Lovett, and that is one of the funkiest tracks he has produced. It's old school in terms of recording level and lack of compression. The track 7 you mention (Josefine Cronholm - "In Your Wild Garden") is indeed a torture test for the bass frequencies in your car. If anything in your car resonates, you will quickly know. And, her voice is magical. That track is included on one of my new show demo CDs.



michaelsil1 said:


> I use Jimmy's ears a lot he hears the Highs better than I do (old age). I'm afraid I've also tortured him as well. :laugh:


Jimmy is a very astute listener. He does have a great set of "ears" and has much more music knowledge than most people might realize.


----------



## BigRed

Lyle lovett is great. His older album will reveal a lot of problems in lower midrange if you aren't careful


----------



## jtaudioacc

dj magic mike also helps reveal any resonance in your car, and head.


----------



## BigRed

jtaudioacc said:


> dj magic mike also helps reveal any resonance in your car, and head.



I prefer bass mechanik


----------



## Buzzman

BigRed said:


> Lyle lovett is great. His older album will reveal a lot of problems in lower midrange if you aren't careful


You mean like "Church" from _*Joshua Judges Ruth*_, and "Here I Am" from _*Lyle Lovett and His Large Band*_?


----------



## papasin

BigRed said:


> I prefer bass mechanik


Hok-man Yim's Poem of Chinese Drum is pretty good too.


----------



## BigRed

papasin said:


> Hok-man Yim's Poem of Chinese Drum is pretty good too.



Oh yeah I've heard of that track


----------



## palldat

:laugh:


DRTHJTA said:


> I really have enjoyed the demo CD from the Phoenix GTG... something about sensitive penguins...  and track 7 w/ the standup bass is a true resonance test.


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Hok-man Yim's Poem of Chinese Drum is pretty good too.


Wait, you mean Pokémon right?




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

Beethoven No. 9 Symphony will bring out any resonance issues.


----------



## veloze

James being a former DJ can tell you spot on what's happening with your system. Though he ain't no "Golden Ears" like Buzzman, but he can hold his own.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

Buzzman said:


> You mean like "Church" from _*Joshua Judges Ruth*_, and "Here I Am" from _*Lyle Lovett and His Large Band*_?


"Here I am" is a classic! That whole album is great!


----------



## BigRed

Patrick Bateman laying down the ambiophoid process. Bill was impressed!


----------



## rawdawg

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> James (rawdawg) told me that you retuned your Car for the show. He said that he enjoyed listening to it more than anything else he heard that day.


Every time I've listened to the Buzzman's Merc, the current tune has always trumped the former tune. The listening sessions have taken place over several years so I'm quite familiar with the vehicle and its signature. Having said that...

The last time I heard Buzz's Merc was at the last Torrance meet and he was debuting a new tune or lack thereof. His EQ was set to pass and all tuning was done either through the crossovers or acoustically. Concerning the Torrance tune, I was immediately struck by the forwardness of the sound as compared to the past tunings. It sounded very similar to a HLCD system. Everything seemed sharp and in HD focus. The entire "room" felt as if it shifted 2 feet closer and closed in on a brother. The last car I heard with similar qualities was Aubrey's 300 with the ID's. Very disconcerting, coming from the Buzz.

But to hear Don effuse about this new tune, there was a place he was heading towards on a path I couldn't fathom. In the back of my mind, I was pondering how much better it would be with some real Digital sleight of hand. I will say that the brass instruments on this tune were realistic, as in they had bite and balls. That's why the brass player in a Mariachi Band will walk off to the side of the house by the trash cans while the rest of his brethren stay in the back yard. Nobody wants big brassy balls in their face with a mouthful of chorizo. 

So…

Fast forward to this show and Buzz's newly finessed tune. He said no EQ work as before but some slight adjustments of the crossover. Who knew that moves in the Xover could be so powerful? This incarnation of the Merc is so different, I immediately thought Buzz finally turned on the Bitone. The space was deeper and wider than before, the focus was still there, the bite stayed but it was the good kind of bite, the overall image was seamless and perhaps the most startling, I could discern the space between the instruments, notably the front to back distancing. I like this tune even more than the one Don had before he vamoosed to AZ. I can't imagine what it'll sound like when he finally boots up the B1 software.

I think one of the secrets to the Buzz sound is that his Tweeters is on waveguides and they are built out from the pillar. The configuration really minimizes the effect of the glass. The speakers sound dead, totally disconnected. It reminds me of those machined vanes that SocalSQ had in his Mustang or even the 2 dollar thread that Bateman started way back when.

Anyway, what I'm trying to get at is Buzz's new set-up is okay if you like that kind of stuff.

As an aside, Veloze's system is similar as he is a Phass boy too. I like to call his system "Buzz Light".

Oh yeah, that Lyle Lovett ditty was a ruckus, about as much fun as the (Nick East?) jam in Jon's ride.


----------



## Alrojoca

Looks like I missed a really good one.

A Question I had was, if one car can compete in both stock and street, just by swapping an amplifier with a built in DSP to regular amplifier during the same event.


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Patrick Bateman laying down the ambiophoid process. Bill was impressed!


That's not Patrick Bateman but one of his horn creations.
It sounds so damn realistic that it even looks like him talking. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's not Patrick Bateman but one of his horn creations.
> It sounds so damn realistic that it even looks like him talking.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


now thats deep


----------



## papasin

Alrojoca said:


> Looks like I missed a really good one.
> 
> A Question I had was, if one car can compete in both stock and street, just by swapping an amplifier with a built in DSP to regular amplifier during the same event.


I do not believe so, but you can verify with MECA for a definitive ruling. My understanding is each individual is allowed to compete one car in a particular format/class. The exception is that a car can compete in one-seat under a certain class, then also two seat (i.e. SQ2 vs. SQ2+ mapped according to their one-seat install), and finally RTA, SPL, P&P, and install in the same day.

If your goal is to see if things make a difference based on your SQ class, I think you could try to compete in a different class on a different comp, but keep in mind that points are associated with a person for their particular car in a certain class so if a competitor has a goal towards state (or world) finals, there is a certain number of points required to be eligible for either championship.


----------



## rawdawg

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's not Patrick Bateman but one of his horn creations.
> It sounds so damn realistic that it even looks like him talking.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It only sounds like him talking because Patrick puts so much emphasis on tuning for articulation.


----------



## michaelsil1

rawdawg said:


> It only sounds like him talking because Patrick puts so much emphasis on tuning for articulation.


Is it Real or Memorex


----------



## BigRed

It's horn loaded


----------



## thehatedguy

Attach it to the magic bus, and you would have a self marketing machine...but something tells me it wouldn't stay a non profit endeavor for too long. It could be one of the real first milestones attached to the van... 



Patrick Bateman said:


> Mark Zuckerberg gave New Jersey a hundred million dollars to fix their ****ty schools. Let's create a non-profit organization dedicated to teaching poor audiophiles how to set up their stereo, and get on that charity gravy train
> 
> Dale Russakoff: A Test for School Reform in Newark : The New Yorker


----------



## BigRed

thehatedguy said:


> Attach it to the magic bus, and you would have a self marketing machine...but something tells me it wouldn't stay a non profit endeavor for too long. It could be one of the real first milestones attached to the van...



Ehhh. One thing that the magic bus doesn't have is any competition wins in any organization. That seems to be important when mentioning accolades or milestones. If I were to judge the van, it would be a 75-78 vehicle the last time I heard it. 

In install, he would win most likely based on the craftsmanship and no holds barred approach to his methods and execution. 

These are my opinions only, and do not reflect any other companies or organizations views


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Ehhh. One thing that the magic bus doesn't have is any competition wins in any organization. That seems to be important when mentioning accolades or milestones. If I were to judge the van, it would be a 75-78 vehicle the last time I heard it.
> 
> In install, he would win most likely based on the craftsmanship and no holds barred approach to his methods and execution.
> 
> These are my opinions only, and do not reflect any other companies or organizations views


So you're saying you hated it? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So you're saying you hated it?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The Magic Bus brings out all kinds of emotions! 

It must be doing something right because Music brings out all kinds of emotions! :laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy

So if he and Mark parked side by side at a MECA or IASCA show and did install competition, it would beat Mark's NASCAR in install?



BigRed said:


> In install, he would win most likely based on the craftsmanship and no holds barred approach to his methods and execution.
> 
> These are my opinions only, and do not reflect any other companies or organizations views


----------



## UNBROKEN

I haven't taken the time to listen to it but the install is pretty amazing. I haven't seen Mark's car but I'd imagine they're on par with each other at the very least.


----------



## BigRed

thehatedguy said:


> So if he and Mark parked side by side at a MECA or IASCA show and did install competition, it would beat Mark's NASCAR in install?



Meca is pretty straightforward so I would venture to say it would be close

IASCA no doubt Mark would win in my opinion


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah, I've judged sound and install in both organizations. Never seen either vehicle in person though.


----------



## pocket5s

The one thing about install in both orgs is they don't focus much on the install with regard to making it sound better. Other than vague items like craftsmanship and creativity, they are mostly checklist items. Proper wire, proper termination, ease of use, etc. 

I've looked through Mark's build book on both the NASCAR and his 4Runner. The attention to install with the goal of sound in mind is quite staggering, and there are very few items on the scoresheets to judge most of the things that set them apart. For example in the NASCAR I don't think there is one piece of wood in the entire car. If there is it is minor cosmetic. Same for fiberglass. The attention he put in to his sub enclosures to minimize resonances for example is rarely seen. 

Not having seen the magic bus with the exception of a few photos I can't comment too much about it, however the one thing that does come to mind would the hemholtz resonators he has on there. That was done for sq purposes, not beautification. 

At best those are 1 or 2 items in craftsmanship or creativity on the scoresheets. In particular in meca, which is why I'm guessing BigRed made that statement about being close.

Having said that, iasca allows 180 creativity points in the expert class, and that alone is where the NASCAR would run over the magic bus. Not saying it wouldn't win in other categories, just that there is so much going on in that car it is hard to compete with it. The great thing is those items would almost entirely be focused on making the system function and sound better and not just look better. 

In my opinion that is the one area all three orgs fail at in regards to install. A lot of people preach that install is part of a good sounding vehicle, and while hardly anyone disagrees, the rules don't really reflect that view. Ergonomics, wiring, etc are all important, but they alone don't really make a car sound better.


----------



## BigRed

I agree with the above. I have been asked by many how it would do in competition, especially in sound. Would it win against other high level sq cars I have heard across the country? Probably not


----------



## ErinH

BigRed said:


> I agree with the above. I have been asked by many how it would do in competition, especially in sound. Would it win against other high level sq cars I have heard across the country? Probably not


Certainly not the first time I've heard that sentiment. I know a few people (some are judges) who have said it sounds great in certain aspects, but in no way would it be a clear winner against X car. And that is where the door opens...

Many may reply that competition isn't a real measure of how good a car sounds and that's completely fine. However, that's only a legitimate argument IF you aren't advertising your car as the "best car audio system in the world". When your marketing machine is built on unsubstantiated claims through self-promotion you should expect challenges to the self-proclamation. And if you don't have legitimate wins to back that claim up, it's nothing more than false-advertising of sorts. That's where many have an issue with the guy. 

It's one thing to wow an editor of a sound magazine of his preconceived notions of what car audio is when his only real reference to that particular genre is the Logic 7 system in his luxury car. Really, I just don't think it's _that _impressive when you consider the stigma we have. I'm _not _saying the bus doesn't have a great system but it's something else to go out and dominate competition for years on end. 

I know people whose profession - the way they feed their family -is car audio. These guys have consistently won MECA/IASCA championships and have a legitimate claim to "world's best", yet _none _of them have ever referred to their cars as such. And each of them are more than happy to demo their cars, offer install advice and sometimes even help you tune your car (time permitting) for *free* at shows or meets.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

bikinpunk said:


> Certainly not the first time I've heard that sentiment. I know a few people (some are judges) who have said it sounds great in certain aspects, but in no way would it be a clear winner against X car. And that is where the door opens...
> 
> Many may reply that competition isn't a real measure of how good a car sounds and that's completely fine. However, that's only a legitimate argument IF you aren't advertising your car as the "best car audio system in the world". When your marketing machine is built on unsubstantiated claims through self-promotion you should expect challenges to the self-proclamation. And if you don't have legitimate wins to back that claim up, it's nothing more than false-advertising of sorts. That's where many have an issue with the guy.
> 
> It's one thing to wow an editor of a sound magazine of his preconceived notions of what car audio is when his only real reference to that particular genre is the Logic 7 system in his luxury car. Really, I just don't think it's _that _impressive when you consider the stigma we have. I'm _not _saying the bus doesn't have a great system but it's something else to go out and dominate competition for years on end.
> 
> I know people whose profession - the way they feed their family -is car audio. These guys have consistently won MECA/IASCA championships and have a legitimate claim to "world's best", yet _none _of them have ever referred to their cars as such. And each of them are more than happy to demo their cars, offer install advice and sometimes even help you tune your car (time permitting) for *free* at shows or meets.


Linda Kobayashi's car (the Smart Car) really impressed me because it's so good and so simple. Did it sound as good as Gary or Jon's car? No. But it was 90% of the way there, and the cost and complexity of the install is about 20%.

Ninety percent of the performance for twenty percent of the time and money is my kind of system.


----------



## thehatedguy

Any of these first names sound familiar:

Mark
Steve
Scott
Eric
Gary
Fred (though I don't know if Fred has ever won a championship)

They all have (except for Fred, I don't know about him) more than one World Title- with their own vehicles, and god knows how many more they have tuned that have won over and over again.



bikinpunk said:


> I know people whose profession - the way they feed their family -is car audio. These guys have consistently won MECA/IASCA championships and have a legitimate claim to "world's best", yet _none _of them have ever referred to their cars as such. And each of them are more than happy to demo their cars, offer install advice and sometimes even help you tune your car (time permitting) for *free* at shows or meets.


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> Any of these first names sound familiar:
> 
> Mark
> Steve
> Scott
> Eric
> Gary
> Fred (though I don't know if Fred has ever won a championship)
> 
> They all have (except for Fred, I don't know about him) more than one World Title- with their own vehicles, and god knows how many more they have tuned that have won over and over again.


Mark Walberg
Steve Jobs
Scott Baio
Eric Clapton
Gary Coleman
Fred Durst

???


----------



## bertholomey

Patrick Bateman said:


> Linda Kobayashi's car (the Smart Car) really impressed me because it's so good and so simple. Did it sound as good as Gary or Jon's car? No. But it was 90% of the way there, and the cost and complexity of the install is about 20%.
> 
> Ninety percent of the performance for twenty percent of the time and money is my kind of system.


That is very cool Patrick that you were impressed with the Smart. It is an amazing accomplishment to get that kind of performance with relatively minimal cost. 

I'm glad you saw the value of such a wonderful system in a car that is readily available to the normal consumer, and a system design that most folks in the hobby could emulate. That would be a bit more difficult for the other two vehicles you mentioned. 

What makes Linda's Smart so much more spectacular (in my opinion), is that folks (I know and trust) who have heard her car and jon's in the same parking lot felt the Smart was better technically and from a pure listening enjoyment standpoint. That is also their opinion, but it shows (to me) Linda's accomplishment.


----------



## jtaudioacc

SouthSyde said:


> Mark Walberg
> Steve Jobs
> Scott Baio
> Eric Clapton
> Gary Coleman
> Fred Durst
> 
> ???


correction:
Fred Rogers, aka Mister Rogers


----------



## rton20s

jtaudioacc said:


> correction:
> Fred Rogers, aka Mister Rogers


----------



## Darth SQ

Patrick Bateman said:


> Linda Kobayashi's car (the Smart Car) really impressed me because it's so good and so simple. Did it sound as good as Gary or Jon's car? No. But it was 90% of the way there, and the cost and complexity of the install is about 20%.
> 
> Ninety percent of the performance for twenty percent of the time and money is my kind of system.


You left out a very key part in your sentence Patrick; "in your opinion".
What matters is she took BEST OF SHOW and Jon didn't even and never ever will compete.
That single sentence really just cuts through all the crap.
Linda K. deserves the accolades she's earned and I applaud her for it. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

SouthSyde said:


> Mark Walberg
> Steve Jobs
> Scott Baio
> Eric Clapton
> Gary Coleman
> Fred Durst
> 
> ???


(shaking head in dismay) :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rawdawg

Gary don't play with dismay...


----------



## SouthSyde

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> (shaking head in dismay) :mean:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wut chu talkin bout Willis?!


----------



## palldat

Wow, the bus is a very good sounding system in my opinion which really is from the novice end. I am just wondering where all this bus bashing comes from.

There are so many systems that I have not had a chance to hear but from my limited listening I would probably put the bus in the top 10. Gary's Benz was probably the best and the Smart is right next to that (Not second but very close. Just a different type of sound).

I have heard a few of BigReds and I thought that they sounded great. I was impressed with the 4Runner of Badfish and my sleeper is Mike's Avalon (Looks can be deceiving). I have not had a good chance to hear JT's but I heard it was awesome.

Everyone has their own thoughts on how a system is supposed to sound and I find goodness in most of the cars I have been fortunate enough to hear.

I look forward to hearing more diverse systems in the future and gaining more knowledge as I journey down this path of money spending and hardware updates.


----------



## pocket5s

The bus bashing comes from him promoting it as the best thing on wheels. He promotes it everywhere he can, here and recently on iasca's Facebook, yet doesn't contribute to the community that he's promoting to. The competition aspect is more centered around that claim of his. If you are going to say you have the best sounding vehicle on the planet, those who also have badass audio systems have the right to say put up or shut up. 

Now if he didn't promote it on here , other forums and a competition organization's FB page, most probably wouldn't care who he is or what he has.


----------



## thehatedguy

What he said


----------



## thehatedguy

Facepalm

really?



SouthSyde said:


> Mark Walberg
> Steve Jobs
> Scott Baio
> Eric Clapton
> Gary Coleman
> Fred Durst
> 
> ???


----------



## ErinH

Speaking of top tier competition vehicles owned by just downright awesome guys, check out what Eldridge
Is doing this weekend for a special needs kid in his competition Nascar...
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=762972963755225&substory_index=0&id=100001275856720

Now, how's THAT for class. Sure makes this convo of the world's best bus seem downright ridiculous, doesn't it?


----------



## SouthSyde

thehatedguy said:


> Facepalm
> 
> really?


You were too vague I dunno.. Were you talking about Steve Head or Steve Cook? lol



bikinpunk said:


> Speaking of top tier competition vehicles owned by just downright awesome guys, check out what Eldridge
> Is doing this weekend for a special needs kid in his competition Nascar...
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=762972963755225&substory_index=0&id=100001275856720
> 
> Now, how's THAT for class. Sure makes this convo of the world's best bus seem downright ridiculous, doesn't it?


Mark is an all around nice guy... He always thinks about giving back. Charity events like the Patriots Fest each year... Etc...


----------



## Bama-Boy

All of this vitriol should be removed and all participants be banished!


----------



## jon w.

It's déjà vu all over again.

:dead_horse:
:bash:


----------



## Darth SQ

jon w. said:


> It's déjà vu all over again.
> 
> :dead_horse:
> :bash:


If you hadn't thrown Jim under the magic bus then I am sure this thread would have just withered by now.
It's really amazing how hard you work at pissing people off sometimes.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jon w.

dear PPI-ART COLLECTOR,

"thrown jim under a magic bus"? i'm sorry, i don't understand … please explain.


----------



## Grizz Archer

thehatedguy said:


> Any of these first names sound familiar:
> 
> Mark
> Steve
> Scott
> Eric
> Gary
> Fred (though I don't know if Fred has ever won a championship)
> 
> They all have (except for Fred, I don't know about him) more than one World Title- with their own vehicles, and god knows how many more they have tuned that have won over and over again.


They are all familiar buddy. And in my opinion, all of them would score higher than the Magic Bus. Here's how I see it... The Magic Bus is unique. That is its best attribute. It may drive, but it surely is not a car and it no representation of what products would sound like in virtually any other vehicle on the road. It is not a living room, but it closer to that than a car. I can respect the challenge he took on, but I cannot consider it car audio. That is just my opinion. I am not being insulting, not at all. I just think of it more like a small living room. 

If I were to build my version of the perfect SQ vehicle, there would be absolutely critical factors that must be accomplished. First, it must be a vehicle. Second, the vehicle must be useful and still somewhat practical. And it must be a 2-seat car. If it is to go after perfection, then how can that be done from one seat. There have been some phenomenal 2-seat cars built and I have a special respect for them, regardless of what is in the car or what it looks like. I do not have have the finances to build my dream system, but if I did, I would be fortunate enough to have the help of Andy and Gary, who both are big advocates of 2-seat cars.


----------



## Buzzman

This is incredible. Clearly, too many of you don't have anything more valuable to do with your time than to continually attack Jon W and attempt to diminish his work on the Magic Bus. It’s like a CD on repeat. 

This was a great event and the thread was celebratory until post 412, when thehatedguy made, in my opinion, a totally unnecessary remark that incited another attack on Jon. I remember reading that and saying to myself, “here we go again.” I hoped that comment would go without a retort, but the desire to participate in another barrage of attacks against Jon was just too exhilarating for many of you. It's like f'ng Viagra for you. 

The dude drives up from San Diego to support the event, even helps with tabulating scores of the competitors, and is the last to leave the event because he is giving demos to people (most of whom had only positive things to say about him and the Bus). And what does he get? Thank you? No. He gets flamed. Bashing the Bus is an absolute obsession with some of you guys, and I just don’t get it. The same crap keeps being regurgitated and you guys can’t seem to stop. And then the mob mentality takes over, with every detractor piling on, irrespective of whether they have heard the Bus or met the man. The way you guys keep coming after Jon you would think he gave it deep and hard to your wife or girlfriend without your consent. But he didn’t do that. So what was his crime? Disparaging another person's work? No. It was being proud of the hard work and time he invested in his vehicle and repeating positive comments made by others. How many times do we have to keep reading about how much you dislike his approach to promoting the Bus, or how meritless the claims about the sonic virtues of the Bus are because Jon doesn’t compete? 

I have come to know Jon very well over the past few years. I am proud to know him and consider him a friend. Yes, his style with regard to the Bus does not endear him to many. But he is as good a guy as you are likely to meet. Everyone has an opinion about the Bus, and there will never be a consensus, as is the case with EVERY vehicle known to us. It’s about time you guys get over your obsession with Jon and the Bus and move on to more productive things.


----------



## Black Rain

I haev never heard the Bus nor have I ever met the man. But from what I have heard from across the web and forums, he does all that he can to support our hobby. The bad thing is that there are so many more people out there that do this and sadly all they are doing is degrading this industry.

Guys, we already have so many negatives going against this industry/hobby that we all love, so why not find ways to make things better instead of bashing each other. All of this bashing and degrading has caused many people/competitors to leave the scene just to avoid having to go thru this or deal with it.


----------



## ErinH

Buzzman said:


> vitriol


So, I thought I knew the definition of this word, but I needed to make sure. And here it is: _overly harsh bashing_.

I didn't do any of that. Yet, most of your reply regarded the "competition" aspect which I spoke of. I felt I presented a well-worded case. No vitriol. Just truths mixed with an opinion shared by many who aren't active on this forum (and those who are). 




Buzzman said:


> regurgitate





jon w said:


> :dead_horse:


It's pretty simple and, yet, some people still fail to realize this so I'll "regurgitate" it again:
The claim of 'world's best' is a point of contention for many, including myself, for reasons stated before. The fact Jon *continues *to use that will mean that those of us who have disdain for it will *continue *to voice our opinions. Seems fair, no? (that's a rhetorical question)

I personally don't care where the title came from; a magazine or word of mouth. The fact is, when you categorize something as the best, there is a need for legitimizing that claim. In my opinion (and others'), that legitimization would come through earning it via competition. Otherwise, I'll just have a buddy give me the title of the same. Of course, I wouldn't use it... and it's been shown that others who _have _earned it wouldn't as well. Huh....

*So, in short:
Instead of us "just getting over it", how about Jon stops using the claim until he earns it by winning highest scoring vehicle in IASCA/MECA. Once he does, the "vitriol" will end. At least in regards to his claim. And at least as long as he holds that title. *

FWIW, make no mistake: there is nothing I've said here that I wouldn't say to anyone else in person on this topic. I'm not internet-bullying or speaking from behind a screen. This is a topic which I have an issue with and suggesting that it's silly to care would only serve for me to say then "why use the term at all if it's silly". Though, we know that won't be done as it's part of the marketing Jon uses (not bashing it; stating a fact).






Buzzman said:


> But he is as good a guy as you are likely to meet.


Doesn't it make you stop and think a bit when you have to add a condition to a statement? Though, not the literal words spoken, this is the paraphrasing of what many have told me who know Jon and I am NOT joking or making this up:
_Oh, yea.... Jon?... he's a jerk on the forums.. But in person he's really cool!_ 

Personally, if enough people started to say that about me, including those who call themselves friends of mine, I'd take a step back and look at the situation and posts I've built around me. 




Buzzman said:


> The way you guys keep coming after Jon you would think he gave it deep and hard to your wife or girlfriend without your consent.


Stay classy, San Diego.



And with that, I'm out. No sense in me "regurgitating" the same thing over and over if the people who are reading it don't at least consider the points of merit. I know the definition of crazy and I ain't it. At least not today, anyway.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Well said^.

Here's an analogy. Some guy builds a console video game. Said guy has the game reviewed by a pc gaming magazine editor, who admittedly has no reference of what a good console game should be. Said editor claims it is the best console video game in the world. The builder of the game uses that to advertise his game everywhere, claiming it is the best game in the world, but refuses to let it be competitively judged against other console games. And the console players that play the game admit it has some unique features, but they, having much more console experience than the pc gaming magazine editor, know that it is not the best console game in the world. 

Freedom of speech says the game builder has the right to say anything he wants about his game, amd advertise it however he wants. But the console gamers have every right and reason to call out what they see as an insult or slight towards the games they believe are better.



Me personally, I agree with the sentiment that Jon comes off as a shameless self-promoter on the forums, and rarely offers useful advice on them. In person, he's almost the opposite. As for the bus, it does some things really well, but not enough to make up front things it does poorly. There are many cars out there that image just as well or better, and thats what gets me excited about listening to a car.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

The only other thing I can add, is that the bus is only the second car where at no point have I ever been able to listen to the music I enjoy on a daily basis, and I doubt that ill ever get that chance. Granted I have a wide spectrum of music, but my first and foremost genre is almost definitly not welcome in the bus.


----------



## pocket5s

Black Rain said:


> I haev never heard the Bus nor have I ever met the man. But from what I have heard from across the web and forums, *he does all that he can to support our hobby*. The bad thing is that there are so many more people out there that do this and sadly all they are doing is degrading this industry.


Really? can you show me all the discussions he engages in on this forum or other car audio forums about, you know, the hobby? And not where his van is going to be next?

I found it really laughable to post on IASCA's facebook page promoting where his van is going to be and to come out and hear it. He won't compete which is fine, but wants to use them for his own promotion.

That and bikinpunk's comment about being the best are the two biggest issues. Another fueling item is that he goes crying to admins and other people wanting people to be banned for talking negative about him, instead of ignoring or, heaven forbid, defending himself or even his van. 

As I stated somewhere else, if it weren't for those hardly anyone would care who he is or what he has. Some might actually appreciate the van for what it is. A good sounding vehicle with some unique installation attributes and lots of signatures from people who are in the audio industry (but know nothing about car audio). Smithsonian worthy? uh, no...


----------



## jode1967

from what I have seen, Jon W's sole purpose on forums or facebook- is to promote the magic bus as the "worlds best car stereo". I would also venture to guess- when he posted on IASCA's FB page. The sole intention is to garner paid entries into the magic bus.
If he truly believes it is the best sounding car audio setup in the world, then enter in a few competitions and make a trip to finals and go head to head with those that have put in the effort to build a truly great sounding car, have taken the time to prove said cars merits and finally gained enough points to do just what should be done- go head to head with the best of the best. To see who really has the best sounding car on the planet.
and nobody cares for a crybaby. especially one that goes behind closed doors to hide their face while crying to someone


----------



## michaelsil1

Winning a competition is about meeting the criteria and how the Judge interprets it. I've heard winning Cars that sounded like Crap! IMO


----------



## imjustjason

What sucks the most is that all of this discussion about him and that ridiculous monstrosity is that it's exactly what he wants.


----------



## Darth SQ

Buzzman said:


> This is incredible. Clearly, too many of you don't have anything more valuable to do with your time than to continually attack Jon W and attempt to diminish his work on the Magic Bus. It’s like a CD on repeat.
> 
> This was a great event and the thread was celebratory until post 412, when thehatedguy made, in my opinion, a totally unnecessary remark that incited another attack on Jon. I remember reading that and saying to myself, “here we go again.” I hoped that comment would go without a retort, but the desire to participate in another barrage of attacks against Jon was just too exhilarating for many of you. It's like f'ng Viagra for you.
> 
> The dude drives up from San Diego to support the event, even helps with tabulating scores of the competitors, and is the last to leave the event because he is giving demos to people (most of whom had only positive things to say about him and the Bus). And what does he get? Thank you? No. He gets flamed. Bashing the Bus is an absolute obsession with some of you guys, and I just don’t get it. The same crap keeps being regurgitated and you guys can’t seem to stop. And then the mob mentality takes over, with every detractor piling on, irrespective of whether they have heard the Bus or met the man. The way you guys keep coming after Jon you would think he gave it deep and hard to your wife or girlfriend without your consent. But he didn’t do that. So what was his crime? Disparaging another person's work? No. It was being proud of the hard work and time he invested in his vehicle and repeating positive comments made by others. How many times do we have to keep reading about how much you dislike his approach to promoting the Bus, or how meritless the claims about the sonic virtues of the Bus are because Jon doesn’t compete?
> 
> I have come to know Jon very well over the past few years. I am proud to know him and consider him a friend. Yes, his style with regard to the Bus does not endear him to many. But he is as good a guy as you are likely to meet. Everyone has an opinion about the Bus, and there will never be a consensus, as is the case with EVERY vehicle known to us. It’s about time you guys get over your obsession with Jon and the Bus and move on to more productive things.





Black Rain said:


> I haev never heard the Bus nor have I ever met the man. But from what I have heard from across the web and forums, he does all that he can to support our hobby. The bad thing is that there are so many more people out there that do this and sadly all they are doing is degrading this industry.
> 
> Guys, we already have so many negatives going against this industry/hobby that we all love, so why not find ways to make things better instead of bashing each other. All of this bashing and degrading has caused many people/competitors to leave the scene just to avoid having to go thru this or deal with it.


Buzzman,
I am going to skip addressing the usual issues with Jon because Bikinpunk (Erin) clearly laid them out most eloquently once more.
So that part stands on it's own and is quite indisputable since car audio competitions are how we quantify the rankings of our fellow brethren.

Having said that, what Jon did to the show's host Big Red (Jim) days after was incredibly chicken sh*t, appalling, and a clear case of backstabbing.
If you don't know what I'm talking about then pm Jim.
Once you find out what he did I guarantee you that you will never look at Jon W. the same way again.
Jon, your next post on this thread in absolute no uncertain terms should be a public apology for what you did to Jim.
It's the only way you're going to save any of what's left of your good guy image some on here still have of you. 
Something tells me that you're going to play ignorant once more and ignore the big elephant which looks amazingly like a white Sprinter bus that's parked in the room.
You made a big mistake this weekend Jon with your follow up actions and I sincerely doubt that any Cali shows will welcome you again.


Black Rain,
Jon has proven time and time again that his actions good and bad (like this week) are solely to promote himelf and the bus or to destroy anyone that gets in the way.


Conclusion

Linda K. competed and took Best of Show (winner winner chicken dinner!)
Jon W. didn't.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Sorry Black Rain, I forgot to address your point so I added it to the above post. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Black Rain

We are good Brett. I gotcha and see what you all mean.


----------



## Bama-Boy

bikinpunk said:


> So, I thought I knew the definition of this word, but I needed to make sure. And here it is: _overly harsh bashing_.
> 
> I didn't do any of that. Yet, most of your reply regarded the "competition" aspect which I spoke of. I felt I presented a well-worded case. No vitriol. Just truths mixed with an opinion shared by many who aren't active on this forum (and those who are).


Actually, I was the one who used the term "vitriol". It was the word he used when trying to have somebody else "banished" for debating him on another forum


----------



## thehatedguy

Say what? I must have not been online that day he did something other than promote himself, the van, or what someone else who knows nothing about car audio has said about the van. 

I mean we have Gary Summers - IMDb talking about tuning...not to mention he is a past world champion too.

Then you have people like Mark Eldridge who has been competing and winning championships since the 90s who will help tune your car at shows and not charge you a dime to listen to his purpose hand built NASCAR.

Eric Stevens comes on here helping people out. He would spend hours tuning cars and talking shop at shows. If you are local he will still spend the day with you tuning. He's won a world championship and tuned god knows how many more that have won.

Steve Cook who was a world champion in SPL before coming to SQ is always down for whatever.

Scott Buwalda has a few accolades under his belt. He touts his accomplishments on the G37 and the black car...but damned if they weren't earned and given to him by a group of his peers.

Gary Biggs would help a guy out.

All of these guys make a living doing car audio in some form and they all have done more for the industry than Jon has or will do at the rate he is going. I mean I am sure if these guys sat down at this seminar he is giving about car audio milestones he is talking about with the van they would have been there and done that a decade or more a go.

It's great reading if you don't know any better like the home audio guys...but if you know what is going on, then it is insulting at the least.

And don't take this as a flame towards you...just quoted you because your response is pretty middle of the road and was a good jumping off post.




Black Rain said:


> I haev never heard the Bus nor have I ever met the man. But from what I have heard from across the web and forums, he does all that he can to support our hobby. The bad thing is that there are so many more people out there that do this and sadly all they are doing is degrading this industry.


----------



## thehatedguy

Really...he shows up to a show just out of the blue to add score sheets up? That's so magnanimous of him to do considering all of the other shows that he has clearly missed. 

Want to help out, how about buying a freaking membership, paying some entrance fees, volunteer to do some judging, or host some shows?

Why that show that day to start coming around? And still not putting your money where your mouth is and entering it into the show?

A thank you? For what? 



Buzzman said:


> This was a great event and the thread was celebratory until post 412, when thehatedguy made, in my opinion, a totally unnecessary remark that incited another attack on Jon. I remember reading that and saying to myself, “here we go again.” I hoped that comment would go without a retort, but the desire to participate in another barrage of attacks against Jon was just too exhilarating for many of you. It's like f'ng Viagra for you.
> 
> The dude drives up from San Diego to support the event, even helps with tabulating scores of the competitors, and is the last to leave the event because he is giving demos to people (most of whom had only positive things to say about him and the Bus). And what does he get? Thank you? No. He gets flamed. Bashing the Bus is an absolute obsession with some of you guys, and I just don’t get it. The same crap keeps being regurgitated and you guys can’t seem to stop. And then the mob mentality takes over, with every detractor piling on, irrespective of whether they have heard the Bus or met the man. The way you guys keep coming after Jon you would think he gave it deep and hard to your wife or girlfriend without your consent. But he didn’t do that. So what was his crime? Disparaging another person's work? No. It was being proud of the hard work and time he invested in his vehicle and repeating positive comments made by others. How many times do we have to keep reading about how much you dislike his approach to promoting the Bus, or how meritless the claims about the sonic virtues of the Bus are because Jon doesn’t compete?
> 
> I have come to know Jon very well over the past few years. I am proud to know him and consider him a friend. Yes, his style with regard to the Bus does not endear him to many. But he is as good a guy as you are likely to meet. Everyone has an opinion about the Bus, and there will never be a consensus, as is the case with EVERY vehicle known to us. It’s about time you guys get over your obsession with Jon and the Bus and move on to more productive things.


----------



## darrenforeal

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Having said that, what Jon did to the show's host Big Red (Jim) days after was incredibly chicken sh*t, appalling, and a clear case of backstabbing.
> If you don't know what I'm talking about then pm Jim.
> Once you find out what he did I guarantee you that you will never look at Jon W. the same way again.
> Jon, your next post on this thread in absolute no uncertain terms should be a public apology for what you did to Jim.
> It's the only way you're going to save any of what's left of your good guy image some on here still have of you.
> Something tells me that you're going to play ignorant once more and ignore the big elephant which looks amazingly like a white Sprinter bus that's parked in the room.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Ding ding ding. THIS is the bx that is unacceptable and people should know about before defending said individual. And this is only one in incident. I have seen written texts that he has sent that are just unreal. Don't be so quick to defend without knowing the FULL story.


----------



## Bama-Boy

Are you guys talking about the part where Jon tried to get Jim kicked out of MECA a few days ago for talking about him on another forum?


----------



## michaelsil1

This was a meet as well and Jon is a regular.


----------



## thehatedguy

Inserting yourself to add score sheets is a bit beyond the function of a G2G I would think.


----------



## Buzzman

bikinpunk said:


> So, I thought I knew the definition of this word, but I needed to make sure. And here it is: _overly harsh bashing_.
> I didn't do any of that. Yet, most of your reply regarded the "competition" aspect which I spoke of. I felt I presented a well-worded case. No vitriol. Just truths mixed with an opinion shared by many who aren't active on this forum (and those who are).


Erin, I think you are confusing my post with someone else’s. That said, I agree you weren’t vitriolic and that your opinion is shared by many. Your opinion is also *not *shared by many. 



bikinpunk said:


> The claim of 'world's best' is a point of contention for many, including myself, for reasons stated before. The fact Jon *continues *to use that will mean that those of us who have disdain for it will *continue *to voice our opinions. Seems fair, no? (that's a rhetorical question)
> I personally don't care where the title came from; a magazine or word of mouth. The fact is, when you categorize something as the best, there is a need for legitimizing that claim. In my opinion (and others'), that legitimization would come through earning it via competition. Otherwise, I'll just have a buddy give me the title of the same. Of course, I wouldn't use it... and it's been shown that others who _have _earned it wouldn't as well. Huh....





bikinpunk said:


> Instead of us "just getting over it", how about Jon stops using the claim until he earns it by winning highest scoring vehicle in IASCA/MECA. Once he does, the "vitriol" will end. At least in regards to his claim. And at least as long as he holds that title. [/B]





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> . . .Here's an analogy. Some guy builds a console video game. Said guy has the game reviewed by a pc gaming magazine editor, who admittedly has no reference of what a good console game should be. Said editor claims it is the best console video game in the world. The builder of the game uses that to advertise his game everywhere, claiming it is the best game in the world, but refuses to let it be competitively judged against other console games. And the console players that play the game admit it has some unique features, but they, having much more console experience than the pc gaming magazine editor, know that it is not the best console game in the world.
> 
> Freedom of speech says the game builder has the right to say anything he wants about his game, amd advertise it however he wants. But the console gamers have every right and reason to call out what they see as an insult or slight towards the games they believe are better. . . .





jode1967 said:


> . . . If he truly believes it is the best sounding car audio setup in the world, then enter in a few competitions and make a trip to finals and go head to head with those that have put in the effort to build a truly great sounding car, have taken the time to prove said cars merits and finally gained enough points to do just what should be done- go head to head with the best of the best. To see who really has the best sounding car on the planet. . . .


You guys want to impose on Jon your view of how to determine what constitutes the “best.” I have my own views on the mobile audio competition scene serving as the litmus test for whether a vehicle is “best” at reproducing recorded music, given the structure and priorities of the competitions, qualifications of judges, and so forth. I have made those feelings known in other threads. Based on my preferences, and my reference for music reproduction, I have heard lots of cars that have won competitions, but in which I wouldn’t want to spend any extended time listening to music. And, I am not alone with that view. 

Robert Harley, Steve McCormack and others happened to hear the Bus and heaped great praise on it. Jon has every right to repeat those comments. Now, one can argue that perhaps these listeners have been exposed to a limited sampling of cars that represent the pinnacle of music reproduction in mobile audio, and that may be accurate. But that’s not Jon’s fault. Wouldn’t the energy expended here attacking Jon be better used if the leaders of this debate with Jon were to instead reach out to the likes of Robert Harley and invite them to hear what others have accomplished in mobile audio by attending gatherings where the “best” are assembled? Why don’t the owners of these other highly regarded vehicles make appearances at the same kinds of home audio shows at which Jon appears, and invite these people to listen to their vehicles? They will then be able to affirm or reconsider their notions about the Magic Bus. And, I personally, would place much more credence in their judgments than in scores at mobile audio competitions.


----------



## Buzzman

jode1967 said:


> . . . The sole intention is to garner paid entries into the magic bus.


You have no idea what you are talking about. 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> . . . Having said that, what Jon did to the show's host Big Red (Jim) days after was incredibly chicken sh*t, appalling, and a clear case of backstabbing.
> If you don't know what I'm talking about then pm Jim.
> Once you find out what he did I guarantee you that you will never look at Jon W. the same way again.


Bret, I know Jon's version of this incident. And, as far as I am concerned, it's between Jon and Jim, and them alone. I have no first-hand knowledge of what transpired, so I don’t pass judgment. That said, I don't think any differently about Jon because of this. See, I know how well how he tends to deal with issues like that, and I am the first person to tell him if he is wrong or handled something in a manner I consider inappropriate or not sensible. I don’t pull punches with him or anyone. Based on what I was told, I understand why he was upset. However, I did tell him he should have handled it differently. Hopefully, some valuable lessons are learned along the way by all involved. 



thehatedguy said:


> Really...he shows up to a show just out of the blue to add score sheets up? That's so magnanimous of him to do considering all of the other shows that he has clearly missed. . . Why that show that day to start coming around?


What shows has Jon “clearly missed”? This was not the first So. Cal. show he has attended, and he has attended EVERY show I have hosted in Arizona the past 2+ years except one due to a scheduling conflict. All on his own dime. 



thehatedguy said:


> Want to help out, how about buying a freaking membership, paying some entrance fees, volunteer to do some judging, or host some shows?


The latter two suggestions are fair, and he has discussed with me doing those things. The first two appear relevant to the competition circuit, and if so, are pointless given Jon’s view on competitions.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

Bottom line, calling anything the best without being willing to put it head to head in some sense of formatted competition is false advertisement, and puts down the other vehicles that have earned that title over the years. Period.

In my opinion, the magic bus is bested by many cars in the imaging dept. Some cars with less than 10% what he has claimed to have spent into them. It has tonality, but again many other cars, many with less invested nail that as well. In the end, the only thing that makes the bus special, is its control of room modes.

I place more stock in the regular socal crew and some of the judges than any review by the aforementioned editors. Of course, I start to have issues any time i see a review of special "magic wires" etc.


----------



## Darth SQ

Buzzman said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret, I know Jon's version of this incident. And, as far as I am concerned, it's between Jon and Jim, and them alone. I have no first-hand knowledge of what transpired, so I don’t pass judgment. That said, I don't think any differently about Jon because of this. See, I know how well how he tends to deal with issues like that, and I am the first person to tell him if he is wrong or handled something in a manner I consider inappropriate or not sensible. I don’t pull punches with him or anyone. Based on what I was told, I understand why he was upset. However, I did tell him he should have handled it differently. Hopefully, some valuable lessons are learned along the way by all involved.
> 
> 
> 
> What shows has Jon “clearly missed”? This was not the first So. Cal. show he has attended, and he has attended EVERY show I have hosted in Arizona the past 2+ years except one due to a scheduling conflict. All on his own dime.
> 
> 
> 
> The latter two suggestions are fair, and he has discussed with me doing those things. The first two appear relevant to the competition circuit, and if so, are pointless given Jon’s view on competitions.


Buzzman,
I am going to cut you some slack because I like you and respect what you're doing in my old home of Phoenix, AZ, but I just want to address the points you made and see if we can come to a better understanding on all this.

_Bret, I know Jon's version of this incident._
So you've made the choice not to pm Jim to find out his side.

_See, I know how well how he tends to deal with issues like that, and I am the first person to tell him if he is wrong or handled something in a manner I consider inappropriate or not sensible. I don’t pull punches with him or anyone._
Good then get him to make a direct apology to Jim or an indirect public apology to Jim on this forum...either way I don't care; it needs to be done and done now.

_Based on what I was told, I understand why he was upset._
In no way can that even come close to justifying what a backstabbing move that was on Jon's part. If you don't think so then it's likely Jon did not tell you the whole truth and I once again suggest you pm Jim on this.

_...and he has attended EVERY show I have hosted in Arizona the past 2+ years except one due to a scheduling conflict. All on his own dime. _
Jon went to AZ the first time for the same reasons he always does; he wanted something and that something was to court the owner of this forum, have him audition the bus, shove a video camera in his face before he could even step out of the bus, and ask for an endorsement. The deer in the headlights look on Ant's face during that endorsement interview says it all. 
That video is still somewhere on this forum and if I find it I will link it. 
As for the rest of the AZ visits I can't speak for but I'm sure it's likely due to he's worn out his welcome at the Cali shows and this last outrageous act on his part has pretty much sealed the deal on any future shows.
He is literally "persona nongrata".

_The latter two suggestions are fair, and he has discussed with me doing those things. _
I'll believe it when I see it.

_The first two appear relevant to the competition circuit, and if so, are pointless given Jon’s view on competitions._
Jon's view on competitions is that he's above it.......Why? Because he can't take the chance of losing even one. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Found it.
Looks like it's a sticky thread so it's the first one shown on that forum.
Wonder who asked for that little perk?

ANT listens to Magic Bus.MOV - YouTube


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thehatedguy

How many shows have been hosted on the West Coast either MECA or IASCA in the years that we've been subjected to the "world's best" title that the van has been at? And how many was the van competed in?

Scott Buwalda wanted a CES demo car competition/comparison...guess how that one turned out.

And why should I care about what a home audio magazine editor thinks? What holds more weight, the proclaimed world's best from a guy who doesn't know his head from a hole in the ground when it comes to car audio, or world's best judged by multiple judges compared to other vehicles on the same day?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

SouthSyde said:


> Mark Walberg
> Steve Jobs
> Scott Baio
> Eric Clapton
> Gary Coleman
> Fred Durst
> 
> ???


No justice (for Gary Coleman) no peace!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Buzzman said:


> Robert Harley, Steve McCormack and others happened to hear the Bus and heaped great praise on it. Jon has every right to repeat those comments. Now, one can argue that perhaps these listeners have been exposed to a limited sampling of cars that represent the pinnacle of music reproduction in mobile audio, and that may be accurate. But that’s not Jon’s fault. Wouldn’t the energy expended here attacking Jon be better used if the leaders of this debate with Jon were to instead reach out to the likes of Robert Harley and invite them to hear what others have accomplished in mobile audio by attending gatherings where the “best” are assembled? Why don’t the owners of these other highly regarded vehicles make appearances at the same kinds of home audio shows at which Jon appears, and invite these people to listen to their vehicles? They will then be able to affirm or reconsider their notions about the Magic Bus. And, I personally, would place much more credence in their judgments than in scores at mobile audio competitions.


IMHO judging *anything* subjective is pointless. I think the Grammys are stupid and so are the Academy Awards. The late J Gordon Holt summed it up well in his essay "Why HiFi Experts Disagree."

The things that are important to me may not be important to you. But if I attempt to create something that satisfies both of us, I'll have to compromise on something. This isn't just an issue with car audio, it's an issue with anything creative: music, food, car audio, whatever.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

The high-fidelity initiate, bewitched, bothered, and thoroughly confused by the staggering selection of components he must choose from, often turns to a high-fidelity expert to assist him in assembling his dream system. The expert may be a local consultant, a dealer, or a magazine that the prospective buyer trusts as a source of accurate, down-to-ear information.

If this seeker of high-fidelity truth is wise, he will consult one expert and no more. The more expert opinions he gets, the more confused he will become, because every expert opinion will be different from all other expert opinions.

About the only thing that all high-fidelity experts agree about is that high-fidelity is supposed to be realistic sound reproduction. They may even agree that Marantz amplifiers are pretty good, and that Thorens makes a passable turntable. But try to pin them down about pickups, or other amplifiers, or tuners, or particularly loudspeakers, and one expert's preference is another one's anathema.


----------



## michaelsil1

Patrick Bateman said:


> IMHO judging *anything* subjective is pointless. I think the Grammys are stupid and so are the Academy Awards. The late J Gordon Holt summed it up well in his essay "Why HiFi Experts Disagree."
> 
> The things that are important to me may not be important to you. But if I attempt to create something that satisfies both of us, I'll have to compromise on something. This isn't just an issue with car audio, it's an issue with anything creative: music, food, car audio, whatever.





Patrick Bateman said:


> The high-fidelity initiate, bewitched, bothered, and thoroughly confused by the staggering selection of components he must choose from, often turns to a high-fidelity expert to assist him in assembling his dream system. The expert may be a local consultant, a dealer, or a magazine that the prospective buyer trusts as a source of accurate, down-to-ear information.
> 
> If this seeker of high-fidelity truth is wise, he will consult one expert and no more. The more expert opinions he gets, the more confused he will become, because every expert opinion will be different from all other expert opinions.
> 
> About the only thing that all high-fidelity experts agree about is that high-fidelity is supposed to be realistic sound reproduction. They may even agree that Marantz amplifiers are pretty good, and that Thorens makes a passable turntable. But try to pin them down about pickups, or other amplifiers, or tuners, or particularly loudspeakers, and one expert's preference is another one's anathema.


I agree with the above! 


I have loved Music and High Fidelity Systems all my life and what I might love someone else will hate.


If you think with all the Glass and Plastic in a Car it will give you Sound Quality that's okay. If you think mastering the info on one CD is the pinnacle of Sound Quality that's okay. If you think you have the best sounding Car in the world that's okay as well. There are a lot of different Tuning Curves some are more appealing than others, but that doesn't mean that they don't have merit they are available to try and appease the discerning listener.

As for Cat and Dog fights












Oh well!


----------



## pocket5s

thinking I have the worlds best sounded car is far different than advertising it, ya know?

and if I do advertise it and am then challenged on that claim and back away from any means of facilitating that challenge, that puts me closer to the ***** cat end of the spectrum than the big dog end...

Let's face it, he obviously doesn't want anyone in the car audio community who has any big credibility (or even a little?) to give a detailed analysis of his van. Having a video of Ant talking about his van is about as credible as saying oatmeal is the only thing you should ever eat.

It was offered by Scott B at CES and declined because it "seemed like a competition challenge", which based purely on what's on this forum wasn't. As I recall all Scott said was let him choose the source material and he'd give it a listen. BigRed gave an assessment on the MECA scoring and that sure didn't go over well. maybe because based on that possible score range, a good dozen cars could stand in line to challenge him and take away some of that magic. Even cars that are in MECA's pretty constrained Street and Mod Street classes. No resonators, no walls full of sound control, not even massive A-pillar pods. 

But again, it isn't about competition. It is about advertising what you did not earn, whether you said it or not; quoting it and advertising it is enough. And then expecting the very community which you have repeatedly alienated to support you is just plain crazy.


----------



## thehatedguy

What he said.


----------



## rawdawg

With so much drama in the M-E-C
It's kinda hard being Big Capital R-E-D
But I, somehow, some way
Keep coming up with funky @ss set-ups
like every single day
May I, tune a little something for the G's
and, make a few bends as I breeze, through
6to8 menus and the woofers still bumpin'
cause yo mamma ain't home.


Word.


----------



## rton20s

rawdawg said:


> With so much drama in the M-E-C
> It's kinda hard being Big Capital R-E-D
> But I, somehow, some way
> Keep coming up with funky @ss set-ups
> like every single day
> May I, tune a little something for the G's
> and, make a few bends as I breeze, through
> 6to8 menus and the woofers still bumpin'
> cause yo mamma ain't home.
> 
> 
> Word.


----------



## Golden Ear

rawdawg said:


> With so much drama in the M-E-C
> It's kinda hard being Big Capital R-E-D
> But I, somehow, some way
> Keep coming up with funky @ss set-ups
> like every single day
> May I, tune a little something for the G's
> and, make a few bends as I breeze, through
> 6to8 menus and the woofers still bumpin'
> cause yo mamma ain't home.
> 
> 
> Word.


Genius. I love it!


----------



## Darth SQ

Golden Ear said:


> Genius. I love it!


X2 lol


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Brilliant Rawdawg!

I've received almost 100 pm's asking me what happened between Jon and I. To eliminate having to answer individually, I will make things easier on me by posting it here.

Last saturday, I received a phone call from MECA indicating that Jon Whitledge had communicated to this organization his opinion regarding my position with MECA. Jon basically told them that i was an unprofessional coordinator and should not represent any organization, including MECA. Jon provided a link that didn't even work. The link was to a website forum which Jon was already kicked off for self promotion and complaining to mods whenever any person wrote or questioned Jon's motives. Apparently Jon did not like the conversation going on in a private forum that I was involved with, and immediately called MECA to try and have me shut down. 

I guess this is Jon's way of contributing to our sq community? He takes a personal conversation, gets butthurt behind it, and tries to stop our competition scene out here in socal?
Sorry Jon, it didn't work. MECA informed me that since he is not a MECA member, doesn't compete, and what I said had NOTHING to do with MECA, they are taking no action in the matter.

I will say this. I am glad the days are over when I would receive texts from Jon whenever somebody would say something negative about him on this forum. He would text me asking me to defend him on this forum. Almost insinuating if I didn't, I was not his friend. I told him he was a grown man and certainly knows how to use a keyboard and could defend himself. That was the beginning of the declining friendship between us.

On a more positive note, I am working on two more shows before state finals. These shows will include a get-together style atmosphere. Look on here for more details.


----------



## Bama-Boy

I'm sure he's a nice guy in person, though


----------



## cobb2819

BigRed said:


> On a more positive note, I am working on two more shows before state finals. These shows will include a get-together style atmosphere. Look on here for more details.


This is awesome news, I think the format of the last GTG / Comp worked out very well.


----------



## damonryoung

cobb2819 said:


> This is awesome news, I think the format of the last GTG / Comp worked out very well.


I thought it was a great idea too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thehatedguy

lmao.

Just don;t **** with him on the internet though...lol



Bama-Boy said:


> I'm sure he's a nice guy in person, though


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> This is awesome news, I think the format of the last GTG / Comp worked out very well.





DRTHJTA said:


> I thought it was a great idea too!! :thumbsup:


Yep. A very well run event. I'm looking forward to the next one. 

Jim, thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## goodstuff

We got them freqs in the parking lot gettin it on...they ain't leavin till after Rebecca Pigeon.


----------



## rton20s

goodstuff said:


> We got them freqs in the parking lot gettin it on...they ain't leavin till after Rebecca Pigeon.


----------



## rawdawg

Well... T.H.E Show is certainly going to be interesting this year.


----------



## goodstuff

rton20s said:


>


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Brilliant Rawdawg!
> 
> I've received almost 100 pm's asking me what happened between Jon and I. To eliminate having to answer individually, I will make things easier on me by posting it here.
> 
> Last saturday, I received a phone call from MECA indicating that Jon Whitledge had communicated to this organization his opinion regarding my position with MECA. Jon basically told them that i was an unprofessional coordinator and should not represent any organization, including MECA. Jon provided a link that didn't even work. The link was to a website forum which Jon was already kicked off for self promotion and complaining to mods whenever any person wrote or questioned Jon's motives. Apparently Jon did not like the conversation going on in a private forum that I was involved with, and immediately called MECA to try and have me shut down.
> 
> I guess this is Jon's way of contributing to our sq community? He takes a personal conversation, gets butthurt behind it, and tries to stop our competition scene out here in socal?
> Sorry Jon, it didn't work. MECA informed me that since he is not a MECA member, doesn't compete, and what I said had NOTHING to do with MECA, they are taking no action in the matter.
> 
> I will say this. * I am glad the days are over when I would receive texts from Jon whenever somebody would say something negative about him on this forum. He would text me asking me to defend him on this forum. Almost insinuating if I didn't, I was not his friend. I told him he was a grown man and certainly knows how to use a keyboard and could defend himself.* That was the beginning of the declining friendship between us.
> 
> On a more positive note, I am working on two more shows before state finals. These shows will include a get-together style atmosphere. Look on here for more details.


^^^
So that's how Jon W. chooses to fight his fights; he gets others to do it for him.
That explains the lemming parade we've seen so many times before in threads where he's stirred the sh*t.
Disgusting *AND* spineless.
Jon W., you have been fully exposed for who you really are and your behavior has become very tiresome.
I don't think anyone on here will ever take you seriously again. 
Maybe you should go find someplace else to play from now on like home audio.
Oh but I am sure you're a good guy in person. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bama-Boy

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ^^^
> So that's how Jon W. chooses to fight his fights; he gets others to do it for him.
> That explains the lemming parade we've seen so many times before in threads where he's stirred the sh*t.
> Disgusting *AND* spineless.
> Jon W., you have been fully exposed for who you really are and your behavior has become very tiresome.
> I don't think anyone on here will ever take you seriously again.
> Maybe you should go find someplace else to play from now on like home audio.
> Oh but I am sure you're a good guy in person.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I've been asked to tell you to bugger off!




Just kidding


----------



## Darth SQ

So back to the show Jim.
I have heard such good things about what you and your helpers (-1) did that I will be sure to attend at least one of those this year. 
From what I've heard is that you have found a way to motivate the car audio community into attending in large numbers and this is wonderful.
Please keep it up and I am sure that Steve Stern (MECA Prez) will hear of your positive actions and all the good that you're doing bringing car audio hobbyists, distributors, and manufacturers back together in the SoCal area.
Well done sir. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN

Jim did a fantastic job as Event Coordinator....you won't find a single person that attended that will tell you different. The Comp/GTG format was perfect...very laid back atmosphere and a great day all around. He picked a great shop to host, food being cooked on the spot was beyond awesome...the list of positives could go on for quite a while.
I don't know Jon other than saying hello in passing a few times. I've never listened to the bus and don't intend to. I consider Jim a friend and Jon tried to burn my friend...he doesn't exist anymore as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## michaelsil1

So you think you are a Bass Head well here's one of my favorites


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDPq1uq5Gxo


----------



## thehatedguy

So I wonder if that was the same version of the story that was told to Buzzman for him to defend his buddy?

Seems like a straight up guy to me...


----------



## DLO13

michaelsil1 said:


> So you think you are a Bass Head well here's one of my favorites
> 
> 
> Stanley Clarke - Lopsy Lu (at the 1976 Downbeat poll-winners' show) - YouTube


 Me Likey. Thank you!

Can we plan a meet on a Wed/Thursday--- My days off. :knife:


----------



## michaelsil1

DLO13 said:


> Me Likey. Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok this thread is done.
It went way too off topic so it's closed and all the off topic posts after Jon W. resurrected it have been moved to the following thread so the discussion can be continued there:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/164445-jon-w-magic-bus-rant-continuation-thread.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

